# Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?



## Echinopsis (1. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schon wieder ein Jahr vergangen, aus diesem Grund mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf!
Den "Wie sieht es 2010 an Euren Teichen aus" könnt Ihr im Archiv nachlesen. 

Mal sehen was das Teichjahr so alles bringt! 

Bei uns fängt der Schnee jetzt an zusammenzusacken..auch wenns etwas dauert!
Unverändertes Bild!

LG,
Daniel


----------



## cpt.nemo (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So siehts bei mir im Moment aus, obwohl der einsetzende Nieselregen dem Schnee langsam etwas zu Leibe rückt:
  Irgendwo da müsste mein MIniteich sein
  der Mittler mit Eisfreihalter
  
und zum Schluß der Koiteich Außen- und Innenansicht


----------



## Andi1104 (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich schließe mich auch mal an


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallöchen...

war vorhin auch mal draußen und habe ein paar Bilder geknipst. Fische sind noch keine zu sehen. Schlafen wohl noch in einer kuscheligen Ecke.

Sonntag, 02.01.2011, Sonnenschein, +3°C, kein Wind


----------



## allegra (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Silvester2010


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hier mal ein Bild was ich überhaupt nicht gerne sehe. Unser Kater meint wohl, wenn ich nicht im Sommer zu den Fischen kann, dann eben im Winter.


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Uwe,

Hast wohl den zaun nicht in Betrieb ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Da ist doch kein Strom drauf


----------



## crazy.o1 (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Dann hier auch mal ein paar Winterimpressionen aus dem Rheinland in der Nähe von Düsseldorf . Es liegt kein Schnee mehr und meine Fische haben Ihren Winterschlaf unterbrochen und sind voll aktiv .Diese Woche soll es hier bis zu 11Grad plus werden . Werd wohl doch mal Winterfutter besorgen und ein wenig füttern , auch wenn ich unsicher bin ob ich das machen sollte !

lg crazy ( Jörg )


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hm und wozu brauchst du da den Zaun ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@sante

In erster Linie gegen das herausspringen der Koi, steile Wände wirken wie ein Katapult. Dann gegen __ Reiher, Hunde und Katzen (das mit den Katzen klappt wohl eher weniger )

@crazy.o1
Kein Problem, wenn sie Futter nehmen ist es OK. Aber nur leicht verdauliches Winterfutter


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Dann möchte ich auch mal zeigen wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Suchbild...... Wo ist der Teich


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ja Ja ,
Achso der teich ist "normal" 55 cm über der Erde.  ICH WILL FRÜHLING.


----------



## crazy.o1 (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Wenn du mein Bild meinst ... da fängt das Nachbargrundstück an !

Lg Jörg


----------



## crazy.o1 (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Uwe , 
danke für die Info ...endlich mal ne klare Ansage zu diesem Thema !
LG Jörg


----------



## Limnos (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Und so schaut´s bei mir aus. Der Schnee auf der Eisfläche ist merkwürdigerweise weg. Drum herun liegt er noch!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo.

Auch ich habe da noch 2 Suchbilder:

Eines vom 30.12. (okay, gehört dann eigentlich in das andere Thema ). Man beachte das überhängende Schneebrett am Scheunendach...
 
und zwei von gestern: 
   

Der Schnee wird sichtbar weniger und vielleicht ist er ja am WE schon ganz weg. Bis auf die aufgetürmten Schneehaufen neben den Wegen.


----------



## crazy.o1 (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Annett , wie gesagt hier ist schon fast alles weg ... 
in NRW bei Düsseldorf !
LG Jörg


----------



## Teicher (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo alle,
Hier in Bairische Sibirien ( Zwischen Frankenwald und Czechei) schaut's kreißlig aus. Vorige Woche hatten wir -23° kälte. Teich total zu, Eisfreihalter funzt nimmer, wahrscheinlich ist der Filterkorb zugelegt. Trau nicht 'ne loch zu schlagen.  Angeblich.... WE soll's wärmer werden. Glauben heißt nicht wissen.  Allen die 'ne offene stelle im Teich haben, haben's gut. Bin sehr neidisch!!!
Trotzdem, wünsche alle ein gesundes neues Jahr und alles gute.
Jimmy


----------



## alex.irmi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Meine __ störe sind schon voll aktiv und fressen bereits wider voll


----------



## chrishappy2 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hallo leute wie ich hier schon gehört habe,ist bei vielen kein schnee auf der eisfläche ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll mit ganzen sprudler habe denn sprudelstein 10 cm unter die wasseroberfläche getan,damit ich kein warmes wasser hochsprudle.Soll ich denn schnee von meiner eisdecke entfernen ???Ist besser oder ???Mitlerweile ist dass loch wo durch den sprudelstein offen ist zugeschneit.hier mal ein bild in der mitte ist der Teich.Wie man siehst,kann man auf 2 bildern ein ganz kleines loch erkennen dass ist übriggeblieben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Unser Teich kriegt leider nur ganz früh morgens ein wenig Sonne um diese Jahreszeit,
daher ist er auch noch tiefverschneit.. und 'ne ordentliche Eisplatte unter dem Schnee.


----------



## paper (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So siehts bei uns aus!
Viele Rehspuren gibt es am Teich, an den Rosen haben sie auch geknabbert!


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin zusammen,

hier ist es fleißig am tauen...wegen mir darfs jetzt Frühjahr werden!!


----------



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
so sieht es bei mir aus:
lg
Carmen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend,
der Teich ist (natürlich mit freundlicher Unterstützung meinerseits) Eisfrei, den Koi geht es gut, sie paddeln umher und nehmen auch schon mal einen Brocken Futter.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

schöner Anblick Uwe, war aber schon erstaunt daß das Eis seit gestern geschmolzen war..aber mit Ünterstützung gehts eben schneller bei uns liegt auch nichts mehr drauf, weder Schnee noch Eis, hab auch fast alle Koi gesehen heute. drehen ab und an mal ne Runde.


----------



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

anbei ein Bild von heute. Der Schnee ist größtenteils weg. Aber auf dem Teich noch immer ein dicker Eispanzer ( 20 cm ) incl. 1 toten Nachwuchsgoldi - bisher.


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Am Teich liegt immer noch eine, wenn auch geringe Schneedecke, die das heutige Tauwetter auch nicht wegschmolz .... 



 

Der Teich bekommt allerdings gerade mal in den Morgenstunden ein bisserl Sonne ab ...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus,
bei mir schmilzt der Schnee auch ganz schön weg, die Eisdecke beträg noch ca. 7 cm
(das ist aber für die Jahreszeit sehr wenig).
Wir hatten jetzt auch schon den dritten Tag Tauwetter, (Nachts aber immer noch leichte
Minusgrade). Doch der Wetterbericht sagt wieder kälter.
Bei mir wirds minimum noch bis Ende März dauern bis ich die Fische das erste mal
sehe.
Anbei ein Foto von heute Nachmittag.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

 
am Teich steht ca. 5cm Wasser 

 
Zulchen muß natürlich immer dabei sein

     
Die Randzone ist immer noch leicht gefroren, aber die Sumpfiris treiben schon aus 

Es fehlen ca. 5cm Wasser bzw. ist durch Eis gebunden ....

Leider ist das Wetter so verrückt  ... mir würde es lieber gewesen sein, der Winter hätte etwas später angefangen, dafür hätte dieses Tauwetter erst Ende Feber/Anfang März einsetzen können .... befürchte das der Winter nochmal zurück kommt ....

Aber leider können wir dies jetzt nicht mehr ändern ...


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Kleiner Nachtrag .... Teichtemp. +1°C an der Oberfläche ... hab das Thermometer im Teich gefunden ... hab`s vergessen raus zu nehmen


----------



## Torsten (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
also ich muss sagen ich war heute morgen etwas überrascht. Das Tauwetter der letzten Tage hat den kompletten Schnee und die Eisschicht aufgelöst. Somit konnte ich einen guten Blick auf den Zustand im Teich machen. In diesem Jahr hatte ich keine Verluste bezüglich der Fische zu beklagen. Ich besitze drei Teiche (groß, mittel und klein). Der große ist mit einer Tiefe von 1,20 m am tiefsten. Die Fische schwimmen sogar schon wieder munter rum aufgrund des milden Wetters. Aber selbst im mittleren Teich (Tiefe 0,90 m) haben alle überlegt und sogar im kleinen (Tiefe 0,60 m) haben alle überlebt. 
Man muss aber auch allerdings dazu sagen, das in diesem Jahr zwar früh der Schnee kam, aber wir hatten noch nicht auf dauer Minusgrade im 20er Bereich. Letztes Jahr war dies ja extrem lang und auch extrem lange sehr kalt. Hoffen wir das die Kälte nicht nochmal kommt. 
Ach ja, ich habe natürlich einen Eisfreihalter benutzt, wobei der meisten vollgeschneit war. 
Da möchte ich euch natürlich ein Bild auch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## klaus G (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hi
Ich speise seit diesem Jahr meinen Teich das erste Mal durch eine Quelle.
Ich hatte den Teich zwar sicherheitshalber mit Plexiglas/Viefachsteegplatten abgedeckt, aber es erwies sich als unnötig. Der Teich und auch der "Beipass" waren bisher völlig eisfrei und die Wassertemperatur lag im November noch bei etwa 8°C. In der Kälteperiode ging sie bis auf 5° runter, liegt jetzt aber wieder bei 7°C.
Alle Fische sind wohl auf und nehmen kleine Mengen an Futter an. Wenn er den gesammten Winter eisfrei durchhält, wobei ich denke das dass Schlimmste vorbei ist, dann werd ich auch noch einige weiter Teiche bauen und sie durch einen Quellwassersammelbehälter einspeisen.
Mal sehen wie ich das löse

Tschau klaus


----------



## Inken (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Klaus!

Vorab  :willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten!
Mir scheint, du bist hier genau richtig! 
Hört sich nach einem sehr interessanten Projekt an! 
Stell dich und deine Teichlandschaft doch mal in "Mein Teich und ich" vor! Foddos wären auch super! 

Heute war bei uns der erste eisfreie Tag, endlich...
  
Ich habe mich gleich daran gemacht, das Laub zu enfernen, das der eisige Dezemberwind noch hineingetragen hat.

Dabei machte ich 15 kleine, traurige Entdeckungen:
   
Allesamt Goldfische aus dem letzten Sommer. 

Es sind aber noch viele kleine Kollegen da, die mir heute neugierig beim Werkeln zugeschaut haben:
     
    

Die Elritzen sind auch munter, leider waren sie zu dunkel, um sie in dem dunklen Teich fotografieren zu können.

Die __ Sonnenbarsche, souverän wie immer:
   

In der Flachwasserzone machte ich eine erfreuliche Entdeckung: ein Froschkind, das sofort vor mir Reißaus nahm. Hoffentlich schafft er es bis zum Sommer! :beten

Ich habe dann zwei Farbeimer Laub und braunen Matschkram aus dem Teich geholt. Dabei fand ich doch schon das ein oder andere frische Grün!

     
   

Das Grün tut den Augen richtig gut, bei so viel matschigem Braun.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Soeben mal auf die Schnelle ein Foto unserer Bande gemacht,
soweit schaut es gut aus.

 

Wie Inken schon schrieb, es treibt sogar das Grün schon aus... 
finde ich sehr erstaunlich, bei uns sind es die Wasser-Vergissmeinnicht.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich auch schnell ein paar Fotos machen müssen


----------



## alex.irmi (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

War auch gerade an meinen Teich ist schon eisfrei mein Auslauf ist auch wieder aufgetaut
eine Forelle habe ich verloren meine Karpfen sind noch am Boden und die __ Störe haben ihr erstes Futter bekommen Temperatur hab ich nicht gemessen hab das Thermometer vergessen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
fast wie im Sommer heute, Sonnenschein bei 12° und die Koi glauben der Frühling ist da

 


Heute konnte ich meine Koi gut beobachten, nicht eine Schramme hab ich entdecken können  Und irgendwie glaube ich, die sind schon wieder gewachsen.


----------



## Dodi (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend!

@ Uwe:
Deine Koi sind ja schon richtig munter! 


Auch von mir einige Teichbilder, obwohl es im Moment ja noch recht trist ist draussen, wenn auch wenigstens wärmer, jedenfalls noch heute...
      

Und die Katzen dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen...
Zuerst "Catwalk" am Teichrand:
  
Und Trinken aus der Flachzone mit der etwas "ermatteten" __ Papageienfeder:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Nabend!
> @ Uwe:
> Deine Koi sind ja schon richtig munter!



Ja Dodi, für meinen Geschmack zu munter :beten


----------



## paper (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei euch ist ja schon der ganze Schnee und das Eis geschmolzen!

Wir in "Sibirien" haben noch genügend Schnee und Eis,
bin gespannt,  wie die Fischis dies verkraften?


----------



## anlu (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Wir sind nicht in "Sibirien", aber trotzdem ist noch eine Eisschicht auf unserem Teich.Vor einer halbe Stunde hab ich heuer die ersten 4 Goldis gesehen. Ich bin sooooooooo Happy!


----------



## toschbaer (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
der "alte Teich" wird hoffentlich in diesem Jahr noch umgebaut..   

Am oberen Teich haben die Fische den bisherigen Winter gut überstanden. 
Letzte Woche habe ich zusätzlich zu der Lufthebepumpe, eine 10m³ Pumpe in dem Filter angebracht.Die 28m³ Rohrpumpe bleibt weiterhin aus, da ich zur Zeit noch in Maßen füttere.
Die Pflanzen wurden von mir mal wieder gedüngt... 
Den Fischen und Krebsen habe ich 3 kg Tonmineralien gegeben.. 
Das Wasser hatte danach eine schöne Trübung - aber jetzt ist "alles wieder klar"!!


.            


             

 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Svenssons (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffentlich richtig. Ich habe noch einige Fragen, ich werde das Forum mal durchforschen nach schon vorhandenen Antworten suchen. Und dann ggf. fragen.

Mein Teich ist schon etwas größer, aber ich denke, dass vieles gleich ist.

Ich habe den Teich vor rund 1,5 Jahren gepachtet. Leider musste ich dieses Wochenende einige große tote Fische (und ein paar "mittlere") rausholen. Dazu habe ich Fragen (oder möchte mich austauschen), aber wie gesagt, ich checke erstmal das Forum.

Liebe Grüße

Sven(ssons)


----------



## diveralf (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin zusammen,

bei uns schaut es jetzt so aus....
Leider haben es 6 Goldis nicht geschafft , den Kois geht es aber gut...
Es soll ja aber in den nächsten Tagen wieder schattig werden

Allen ein frohes gesundes 2011

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



eure teiche sehen aus, als wollte es schon frühling werden! :shock irgendwie scheine ich auf nem anderen planeten zu leben......... von meinem teich hab ich seit ende november nichts mehr gesehen, dafür hab ich ne schlittschuhbahn im garten.  
 

im auenwald nebenan ist die eisschicht an den rändern relativ dünn, da würde ich wohl nicht mehr drauf rumlaufen wollen.


----------



## Sven Horstedt (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Moin , 
Unser Teich ist heute wieder leicht gefrohren  , aber den fischen geht's soweit sehr gut . 
Tagsüber hängen alle Fische unterm Steg :-( , 
Aber sobald es dunkel wird ist leben im teich , dank den Unterwasser Strahlern gut zu sehen  , 
Schön mit heißem Tee Fisch kucken . 

Grüße von der Nordsee , Sven .


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Anja,
wir leben wohl doch auf dem gleichen Planeten...
auch wenn unser Teich zwischendrin schon mal aufgetaut war,
heute Nacht hatte es klirrende -8°C, das Ergebnis schaut dann so aus


----------



## VolkerN (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

...und bei uns ists heut wieder so weit. Bis gestern abend war der Teich eisfrei 

Aber heut frueh hats -6 Grad und zack ...schon isser wieder zugefroren.


...aaaaber jeder Tag bringt uns einen Tag naeher in Richtung Fruehling


----------



## Ares (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

hier auch mal ein Blick auf unseren Teich. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und eisigen Temperaturen haben sich die Fische wieder auf den Grund zurückgezogen und warten dort auf den Frühling.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
es ist wieder eine Eisdecke auf dem Teich

 

Und die Koi haben sich wieder abgelegt, nur ab und an paddeln sie mal eine Runde durch den Teich und schauen ob noch alles da ist


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

klasse Bild  Uwe, sieht aus wie im Kino


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein Bild von meinem Teich,
wir haben zur Zeit nicht extrem viel Schnee, (ca. 20 - 30 cm).
Die Eisdecke hat ca. 15cm.
Vor Ende März ist bei mir normal kein Ende des Winters in Sicht.
LG Markus.


----------



## Piddel (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

mal 2 Bilder von heute - Algenhorror ! 

Der ganze Teichrand ist mit der grünen Suppe überzogen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Peter,
das hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch nach der Eisschmelze

 

Dieses Jahr ist nichts zu sehen


----------



## Tancho22 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Peter,

mensch bei euch ists ja schon grün (ich meine nicht nur den Teich sondern die Wiese  )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hier bei mir liegt immer noch Schnee ich hoffe nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ui Peter,
da hast Du aber ordentlich Algen im Teich!
Hast Du eine Erklärung dafür, warum das so eklatant viel ist?
Ich habe im letzten Sommer so alle paar Wochen mit meinem selbgebauten "Algenfischer" die "grünen Nester" abgekeschert - eine Toilettenbürste, die auf einem langen Besenstiel montiert ist, hilft ausgezeichnet, die Nester aus den Ecken zu holen.
Der Teich ist heute fast abgeschmolzen, kaum noch Eis drauf.... und die Fische drehen ziemlich munter ihre Runden bei uns.


----------



## Piddel (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

@Eva-Maria: Hab auch immer fleißig gekeschert und gebürstet und vor dem ersten Eis war es auch nicht so veralgt und eigentlich ganz OK.

 warum es jetzt sooooooooo viele sch..... viele Algen sind.

Nach dem letzten Winter war das Wasser Top ! - ( trotzdem Fischi`s damals verloren ).


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Peter,
was mir so durch den Kopf gegangen ist....
ist es möglich, daß Du aus dem den Teich umgebenden Erdreich Nährstoffeintrag hast, bedingt durch Regenfälle z.B.?
Woher nimmst Du das Wasser für TWW und wann hast Du den letzten durchgeführt?
Vielleicht finden wir ja gemeinsam des Rätsel's Lösung...


----------



## Piddel (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin und Hallo Eva-Maria,

 hmmm. Nährstoffeintrag durch die Umgebung ? - eher weniger .

Vermute die doch fehlenden Unterwasserpflanzen - wird auf jeden Fall aufgebessert. Das Jahr zuvor waren ja noch Massen an Seerosen drinne - siehe Album. Hab  alles im Frühjahr 2010 bei meiner Pumpaktion rausgerissen und halt - aus Unwissenheit - zu wenig Unterwasserpflanzen neu bzw. nachgepflanzt

TWW nur im Sommer durch Hinzufügen von Leitungswasser durchgeführt wenn zuviel Wasser verloren ging. Werde aber das Wasser demnächst komplett ablassen um auch noch den vorhandenen Schlamm rauszuholen. Auffüllen kann ich leider nur mit Regen und Leitungswasser.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Peter,
habe mir gerade nochmals Deine Alben angeschaut, speziell unter dem Gesichtspunkt Bepflanzung. Du könntest natürlich Recht haben mit Deiner Annahme, daß Dir Unterwasserpflanzen fehlen. Wir haben reichlich davon, also Pflanzen, die komplett auch unter Wasser bleiben. An der tiefsten Stelle stehen sie 1,20 m unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Im letzten Jahr haben wir zudem einige Seerosen eingesetzt, allerdings streng darauf geachtet, daß wir nur Minis bzw. nur 1 mittelwüchsige Seerose bei Werner kauften.
Wir waren sehr zufrieden hinsichtlich der Blühfreude. Und die Geschichte mit den Algen hielt sich GsD in Grenzen, wir haben keinerlei Filter laufen!
Vll. wäre das ja auch eine Maßnahme für Deinen Teich - Mini- bzw. mittelwüchsige Seerose.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

wir liegen gerade mitten im Sturmtief bei fast 8°C.

 

Das Wasser ist klar, der Vlieser lief im Winter mit 2 m³ durch.

Wenn die Temperaturen so wie jetzt sind, will man schon wieder am Teich schaffen 

Aber noch ist der Winter nicht vorbei ... 

Axel


----------



## Casybay (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Abend,
milde Temperaturen lassen das Eis schmilzen.
Hier einer meiner Teichlein:


----------



## wmt (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bevor der Teich ganz auftauen konnte, hatte ich wieder einmal Besuch von der Krähenjungschar. Denen es irgendwie die Algen auf dem Eis angetan haben.

Irgendwie hatte ich ganz gegen das sonst üblich ein paar Algen im Herbst bekommen, die im strengen Frost im Dezember abgefroren sind und jetzt als grüne Matte auf und im Eis liegen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
heute hatten wir 12 Grad plus, fast schon wie Frühling,
da dachte ich mir ich mess mal die Eisdicke und ich war angenehm überrascht,
zur Zeit sind es ca. 15 cm (siehe Foto).
Letztes Jahr war es um die Zeit fast das doppelte, wenn jetzt nicht gerade eine
Kältewelle von 4 Wochen kommt, bin ich heuer guter Dinge, dass mein Teich vllt.
schon vor dem 1. April ganz aufgetaut ist.
Ansonsten kann ich euch nur mit den gleichen Schneebildern langweilen.
LG Markus


----------



## StefanBO (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,


Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> heute hatten wir 12 Grad plus, fast schon wie Frühling,


genau wie hier.

Ich habe gerade noch mal geschaut, alle drei Mini-Becken sind jetzt komplett eisfrei. Nur auf dem kleinen Gabionenhochteich ist noch eine hauchdünne Eisschicht.

Zwei __ Frösche sitzen schon wieder am Rand und schauen aus dem Wasser.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Piddel (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Wolfgang,

solche Hilfsarbeiter hätte ich auch gern bei der Algenbeseitigung  -  ( bei uns zerfetzen die Viecher nur die gelben Säcke ) :sauer

Habe mir eben deine tollen Bilder aus der Datenbank angeschaut - echt super !

Auch viele Grüße aus dem Norden !
Peter


----------



## prelude2205 (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen alle zusmmen,
bei uns ist der Teich seit 2 Tagen komplett Eisfrei.
Ich freue mich schon auf das Frühjahr, da ich dieses Jahr wieder mehr Zeit für den Teich haben werde 
Wann fangt Ihr an die Pflanzen zu beschneiden?

Schöne Grüße aus dem Warmen aber Veregnetem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## klaus G (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hi
@ Inken, danke, und ich werd mich noch vorstellen, oder besser, mein Teich und das drumrum.

Bei mir sind im Moment wieder 8° Wassertemperatur und etwa 11° Lufttemperatur.
Die Fische sind alle wohlauf und betteln immer wieder nach Futter. Die Flußkrebse konnte ich bei der Paarung beobachten (aber nur kurz gespannt) Nur meine 5 __ Sonnenbarsche hab ich noch nicht ermitteln können, aber ich denke, auch denen wird es gut gehen.
Aber eine noch bessere Nachricht ist, in etwa 14 Tagen treffen meine Darter (E-cueroleum ) ein  und dürfen dann nach guter Aklimatisierung in meinen Teich-Beipass einziehen. Dieser wird direkt durch die Quelle gespeist und sollte somit für eine Überwinterung im nächsten Jahr gut geeignet sein.


----------



## paper (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Seit Wochen unverändert, Foto ist von heute 11,37 Uhr!


----------



## marja (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen

also bei mir im Nord-Osten (Berliner Ecke) ist der Teich ebenfalls 7 Grad warm und somit keine Eisdecke vorhanden. Allerdings ist er wieder etwas dunkel geworden und ich sehe KEINEN Fisch. Ob die noch unten auf den Boden eingegraben sind. Bisher habe ich nur ein toten geborgen. Dieser hatte aber keine Bißwunden, also das ich davon ausgehen müsste, das evtl. ein Federtier die Fische gemopst hat. Ist den ein __ Fischreiher eigentlich auch im Winter unterwegs, oder fliegt der im Winter auch dort hin, wo es wärmer ist?

Ich habe den Teich nicht mit einem Netz abgedeckt, allerdings habe ich in einem Abstand von ca. 20-25 cm Schnürre gespannt, so das eigentlich kein Federvieh zum Landen platz findet.

Jetzt gibt es drei Möglichkeiten. (Es sind normalerweise sehr viele Goldfische und 3 große Kois im Teich)
- Jemand hat über den Winter mir Fische mit einem Kescher geklaut, obwohl die vor einem Kescher aber scheu sind
- die Fische wurden von einem Federtier verspeist, was ich nicht hoffe
- die Fische sind im Teich auf den Boden und schlafen (hoffentlich) noch ;-)

Oh jeh, ich hoffe es geht gut. Wenn Fische den Winter nicht überlebt haben, dann schwimmen die doch oben oder?

LG Marja


----------



## prelude2205 (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Marja,
anbei meine kleinen Erfahrungen.
Der __ Fischreiher ist auch im Winter Unterwegs,leider.
Vor ca.3Wochen war er  bei mir am Teich.
Ich dachte auch, das im Winter Ruhe vor ihm ist.
Ich hatte jetzt auch einen toten Fisch im Teich,allerdings trieb er nicht an der Oberfläche, sondern lag auf dem Grund.
Und im Bezug darauf das die Fische sich eingegraben haben, davon habe ich noch nichts gehört oder gesehen.
Die stehen zwar, wenn es Kalt und Dunkel ist, weit unten, graben sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ein.
Ich hoffe das stimmt auch alles so!

Laß den Kopf nicht hängen, die Verstecken sich sicher nur irgendwo oder sind im trüberen Unterwegs.

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Marja
der __ Fischreiher bleibt hier !!
Wenn ein Fisch stirbt, kommt er hoch und geht nach einer gewissen Zeit auch wieder unter.!
Nachbars Katze frißt auch gerne Fisch ( Falls es eine gibt )
Ich warte und hoffe genauso wie Du, Wasser grün und keine Sicht nach unten


----------



## marja (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

oh, dann bin ich nicht alleine.

Am liebsten würde ich den Teich jetzt Frühlingsfit machen und den Filter anwerfen, aber der Winter ist ja leider noch nicht vorbei. Im letzten Jahr hat alles so gut geklappt, kein Toter alle überlebt mit einer Teichheizung und dieses Jahr sehe ich noch keinen Fisch. Das letzte mal im Dezember vor Weihnachten. Zumindest habe ich einige Goldfische gesehen.

Ich gehe davon aus, das sie auch etwas weiter unten im trüben Wasser schwimmen. Vor allendingen die großen Kois. Ich habe auch schon rings herum geschaut, da doch meistens ein __ Fischreiher die großen Kois nicht wegtragen krann sondern eher tot pickt.

Da heißt es nun wirklich abwarten. Oh man ist das aufregend.

LG Marja


----------



## Digicat (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Frühling ....... 

+18,8°C ... Sonne pur ....

 
aber noch sehr viel Eis im Teich


----------



## Ares (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Mit 18 C° können wir nicht mithalten, aber Sonnenschein haben wir auch. Und den genießen die Fische sehr. Hier ein paar neue Bilder von meinen Fischen und ihrem Nachwuchs.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
die 12° Lufttemperatur und die Sonne, haben den Koi aber mal so richtig gefallen. Wasser ist bei 7°

Hier mal ein Foto von oben


----------



## Tancho22 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
heute früh warens bei mir 4 Grad plus und 2,3 Grad Wassertemperatur (Oberfläche ca. 20 cm Tiefe).

Das Eis ist endlich verschwunden.
Hier mal ein Foto:


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Der Teich hat noch immer, trotz +14,2°C, eine fast geschlossene Eisdecke ....


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Zum Glück nur noch eine Woche dann sind Ferien ! Dann wird der Teich ausgepumpt,gereinigt etc. das wird wieder eine Arbeit.. ;D


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Keine gute Idee Felix,
ist noch viel zu früh für den Teichputz


----------



## herten04 (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo.

Hie ein paar Bilder von gestern,Wassertemperatur 8 Grad.

Medium 14168 anzeigen
Medium 14167 anzeigen
Medium 14166 anzeigen


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@Helmut

Schööön, bei Dir ist der Frühling wohl schon da!? Das sieht ja richtig nach Bewegung aus! Hier ist noch Winter, -2,3°C.......


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Helmut,
ist Dein Teich beheizt... oder warum ist Deine Bande schon so fix unterwegs??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hmmmm Eva-Maria,
meine sind auch bei 4° so munter. Koi machen das wohl so


----------



## herten04 (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> ist Dein Teich beheizt... oder warum ist Deine Bande schon so fix unterwegs??



Hallo Eva Maria.

Nein,der Teich ist nicht beheizt.

Das Wasser hat 8 Grad und sie fühlen sich schon wie im Frühling.Allerdings werden sie schon mit kleinen Portionen gefüttert.


----------



## castrorau (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen an alle Koi - u. Gartenfan´s!   :hai

Als Newcomer im Club möchte ich auch kurz unser Teichumfeld zeigen. 

 Teichansicht im Febr. 2011.jpg (81,0 KB) ( unten rechts )

Heute Mittag liegt die Außentemp. bei + 3,3°C, die Wassertem. im Koiteich bei 
exakt 6,0°C.

In den letzten 5 kälteren Tagen, Nachts um -1 bis -2°C, tagsüber zwischen +4 - +8°C,
ist die Teichtemp. von max. 7,2°C auf jetzt 6°C gesunken.

Ein riesiger Vorteil meines 100.000 L - Teiches (+ 10.000 L im "Helixraum"), die 
Schwankungen der Wassertem. sind minimal, in den letzten 5 Tagen ca. - 0,2°C 
pro Tag.

Da ich im Winter immer einen großen Wasserumlauf sicherstelle, ist die gesamte
Teichoberfläche durch eine gute Strömung  noch nie eingefroren, 
s. Bild von Anfang Januar.




Dem "Schmuddelwetter" und der Kälte in Deutschland entfliehen, Ende März 
sieht es dann wieder "Sonnig" aus!
Gruß,
Peter


----------



## castrorau (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Noch einmal Hallo,

leider ist mir das falsche Bild ,  -"Teichansicht im Febr. 2011.jpg (81,0 KB) ( unten rechts )", -
in die Hand geraten!!  :sorry
Das Bild ist von Oktober 2010.

Ich werde einige Bilder aus den letzten Tagen nachreichen.

Gruß aus Castrop - Rauxel,
Peter


----------



## Silko-Werner (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
von Frühling keine Spur! Nur Schnee und Eis, dazu alles grau in grau.


----------



## ron (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei uns ist es zumindest sonnig 

 

LG



Ron


----------



## seppl (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, bei uns ist seit 2 Wochen eigentlich trockenes Wetter. Unter Tags 3-4 Grad, hatte vor 1 Woche sogar
schon 11 Grad. Wasserthemperatur heute 4 Grad
Grüße Marion


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend 

Endlich mal wieder Eis auf dem Teich 

 

Nur den Koi hat es wohl noch niemand erzählt, die ziehen ihre Bahnen durch den Teich, da kann man doch nur sagen  auf Grund und pennen gehen

 

Das schöne am Winter ist ja das, dass Wasser Schwebeteilchenfrei ist, immerhin ist es auf dem Bild über 1,70 Meter tief.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns ist der Winter wieder da, ist ja schließlich auch noch Zeit dafür.
Seit Sonntagabend ca. 15 - 20 cm Neuschnee - schöner Pulverschnee.
Lieber jetzt als dass der Schnee dann mitte März kommt, wenn ihn keiner mehr will.
Anbei noch 2 Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Highway (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

aus dem -1° Grad kalten Marktleugast. Hier mal Bilder von meinem Teich von heute 11 Uhr bei
geschlossene Eisdecke. Da hilft nur eins    :beten    damit es endlich wärmer wird.

     



Und hier Bilder vom Garten davor, Herr Maulwurf und Frl. Wühlmaus lassen *Grüßen*.     

  

Gruß aus Leuchetz
Uwe


----------



## Dodi (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend!

Bei uns in HH heute vorfrühlinghaftes Wetter bei ca. +7°, sonnig aber mit frischem, unangenehmen Südostwind.

Bin denn mal schnell mit der Kamera raus.
So sieht es bei uns im Moment aus:

Gartenansicht, es liegen noch Schneereste in den Beeten
 

Der Teich - mal wieder mit einer Eisschicht, ich schätze sie auf ca. 5 cm Dicke
   

Aber das lässt endgültig auf den Frühling hoffen: 
Was hab ich mich gefreut... 
   

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Dodi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend!

Gestern und heute tollster Sonnenschein in HH, aber im Schatten noch verdammt kalt, so um 4-5°...

Da durch die intensive Sonne das teilweise bis zu 5 cm dicke Eis brüchig wurde, habe ich gestern mal abgefischt. 

Ice-Crush, glitzerte in der Sonne wie tausende Diamanten, wow! 
     

Letzte Nacht dann wieder Frost bis -3° und prompt wieder eine dünne Eisschicht drauf,
die dann jedoch im Laufe des Tages ganz verschwand. Aber mittags sah es noch so aus, die Eishaufen allesamt natürlich auch nicht weggetaut, selbst die Insel musste als Lagerstätte herhalten:

    
   

Schönen Sonntagabend!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Trotz Sonnenschein und immerhin 6°C für einige Stunden tagsüber,
nachts nach wie v or herbe Minusgrade,
schaut der Teich leider immer noch so aus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
immer noch eine ca. 10 cm dicke Eisschicht, aber es wird von Tag zu Tag weniger.
Ich hoffe dass in 2 Wochen mein Teich Eisfrei ist.
Das einzige Problem sind momentan die frostigen Nächte mit -5 Grad.
Anbei noch ein Bild von gestern.
LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle....

Wir waren heute auch noch fleißig und haben das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und den Teich wieder aufgedeckt. Da wir nur Bälle darauf hatten, ging es recht fix. Es ist zwar noch an manchen Stellen Eis bis 10cm Dicke zu sehen, aber die Stellen (ca.60% der Gesamtfläche), wo die Sonne schon drauf scheint sind völlig eisfrei. Einen Tauchkumpel habe ich schon gesehen, den Rest suche ich noch und hoffe morgen mal auf ein Lebens-Zeichen von ihnen. Bislang auch keine Verluste aufgetaucht. Und was soll ich sagen, die Sonne hatte den Rest des Tages Super-Arbeit geleistet und die Teichtemperatur um ganze 0,6°C angehoben.

Hoffe das Wetter bleibt beständig und setzt den Trend in Richtung Frühling fort.:beten


----------



## Redlisch (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

dank Noppenfolie ist der Teich Eisfrei, die 3*7 nicht abgedeckten Meter sind über Nacht auch abgetaut.

Gestern habe ich 2 Folienbahnen vom Teich genommen, Fische sind wie ich bisher gesehen habe wohl auf.

Während die kleineren Fische (Elritzen, Gründlinge und Co.) wie immer sehr neugierig sind, verziehen sich die Koi, __ Schuppenkarpfen, Orfen  und anderen Weisfische nach einem kurzen Blick wieder unter die Folie. Die Goldfische sind so zwischen den beiden Parteien ...


Axel


----------



## koifischfan (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich habe heute auch teileweise die Styroporplatten entfernt, so sie nicht festgefroren sind. Eis entfernt und schon etliche Tannennadeln rausgekeschert.
Die gesichteten Fische sehen recht glücklich aus. Die Goldies haben schon mal ein par Runden im flacheren, kühlen Bereich gedreht.
Ein Koi und mein großer Weißer haben sich auch kurz in höhere Regionen gewagt.


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nun sind alle Platten runter und das letzte Eis wurde entfernt. Die Fische sind alle wohlauf.
Nur meine Wassertemperatur spielt verrückt. 


PS: Der erste Teil der Platten wurde am 09.03,12:00, der zweite Teil am 10.03. entfernt.


----------



## paper (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei uns sieht es noch seeehr eisig aus!

Wir haben im Nov. 70 cm Schnee bekommen, da das Wasser noch nicht gefroren war, hat es in den Teich geschneit, dann kam die Kälte.

Das Foto ist von heute.


----------



## Springmaus (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

:help

Mein teich sieht ganz schlimm aus !!!


So viele Algen     wann gehen die wieder wech !!!!!!!!!!


Oder muss ich jetzt schon viele neue Planzen besorgen !!!!
Kann ich jetzt überhaubt schon neue Pflanzen reinmachen !!!
Und welche ?  Am besten welche die Algen fressen !!!


Den Fischen geht es aber gut


----------



## Piddel (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Springmaus schrieb:


> :help
> 
> Oder muss ich jetzt schon viele neue Planzen besorgen !!!!
> Kann ich jetzt überhaubt schon neue Pflanzen reinmachen !!!
> Und welche ? * Am besten welche die Algen fressen !!!*



Die algenfressenden Pflanzen hätte ich auch gerne 

Gleicher ALgen-Horror bei mir.
Peter


----------



## koifischfan (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Das ist ja hier ein Algen-Humor!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Spingmaus,
wenn es dich allzu sehr stört, dann entferne sie doch erst einmal Mechanisch. Mit Pflanzen wirst du jetzt noch nicht so viel erreichen können.

[OT]
Algen-Humor !!!

 

[/OT]


----------



## Casybay (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Forum-Freunde,
so siehts bei mir aus. Nur wundert mich, dass das __ Hornkraut sich diesen Winter nicht aufgelöst hat auch die anderen Unterwasserpflanzen sind überhaupt nicht kaputt gegangen.
Hatte allerdings an diesem Teich kaum Köcherfliegenlarven. An dem anderen Teich, wo ich sehr viele Köcherfliegenlarven habe, ist so ziemlich alles weg und wohl für die Köcher verbaut worden:?
 

Auch die Seerosen zeigen ihre Blätter!


----------



## axel (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich hab noch eine 18 cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich.
Das kann noch dauern bis die aufgetaut ist . 

 

lg
axel


----------



## Nori (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Endlich ist die Eisschicht weg und man kann sehen was los ist.
Mein Fazit: bis auf einen Goldi, der im Eis festgefroren war sind alle (oder auch mehr als vor der Winterpause?) wohlauf und das Wasser ist superklar.
Die Werte sind im grünen Bereich (außer einem etwas niedrigen ph-Wert) - aber dagegen wird was getan wenn der Filter wieder läuft (Muschelkalk).

Gruß Nori


----------



## didio (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen.
haben am Wochenende "Großreinemachen" durchgezogen (das erste Mal seit 2004).
Wasserwechsel fast 80 Prozent - eimerweise Schlamm raus und in die Beete damit. Boden von Ablagerungen
und Dreck gereinigt. 1 Meter Fisch "entfernt" (3 große Goldorfen in Nachbarteich umgesiedelt).
Nun ist alles soweit vorbereitet auf den Frühling - und den zu erwartenden Ansturm der __ Kröten und __ Frösche.
Bis auf 2 Dauerbewohner (1 Frosch - 1 Kröte) war noch keiner da, also Glück gehabt.
Wasser und Fische wohlauf - gestern nachmittag das erste Mal gefüttert.
LG aus Bremen
didio


----------



## HaMaKi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Zusammen,

vor knapp 1 Woche war der Teich morgens noch mit einer dünnen Eisschicht überzogen;
 dennoch... die __ Frösche sind bei uns bereits fleißig gewesen.
 
Fast auf den Tag genau sorgen sie wie im Vorjahr eifrig  für Nachwuchs
(schaut mal vorne und hinten im Bild, da treibt bereits Einiges an Laich).

Gruß Marita


----------



## Vera44 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo!

Wir haben am Samstag auch ein bißchen im Garten gearbeitet. Die Filtertonnen wieder bestückt und in Betrieb genommen. Ich habe dieses Jahr einen dickeren, 40er, Schlauch genommen. Man kann richtig sehen wie groß der Unterschied ist. Durch den höheren Durchfluss ist eine richtige Strömung im Teich. So war es bisher nicht. Der Bachlauf sieht noch sehr kahl aus, aber es läuft wieder Wasser, schööön. Den Fischis geht es auch sehr gut, noch ein bißchen schreckhaft aber doch vorwitzig. Sie warten jetzt schon jeden mittag auf ihre Futterration. Ich gebe ihnen immer etwas Frühjahrfutter.


----------



## Akiem (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo!
Am Wochenende habe ich die restlichen vertrockneten Pflanzen entfernt.
Der Teich ist vollständig eisfrei!
Alle Fische leben 
Aber: Das Wasser ist recht trübe
Ist das zu dieser Zeit normal?
Den Filter habe ich am WE auch wieder in Betrieb genommen, allerdings ohne UV.
Wie is eure meinung zum trüben Wasser?

LG Achim


----------



## baddie (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

trübes Wasser ? 

Also bei mir war das Wasser zur "Beginnzeit" auch immer trüb bzw. wurde steig etwas grüner. Ab Mai allerdings hatte es sich dann mit minimalen Fitereinsatz eingependelt und war auf 80% Teichtiefe auch klar. 
Habe letzt Jahr allerdings kpl. umgebaut und bin zur Zeit unter Zeitdruck damit beschäftigt die Standorte für Filter und Pumpentechnik zu bauen damit ich spätestens in 2 Wochen die Filteranlage in Betrieb nehmen kann.

Wasser wird zur Zeit fast täglich etwas trüber aber das war bisher in fast allen 30 Jahren Teichbesitz so 

Gefüttert wird eh nur sporadisch und dann auch nur zur "Sommerreifenzeit" zwischen O und O (Ostern -Oktober) 

Gruß

Dirk 

...der hofft ab mitte nächster Woche endlich die Filteranlage (wie in  29 von 30 Jahren ohne UVC) am laufen zu haben.


----------



## Akiem (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo!

So, nun mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich!
Wie man sieht ist noch alles im Winterschlaf.
Den Filter lasse ich ca. 3 Std am Tag laufen.
Ich hoffe, daß dadurch die Trübung nachlässt.

Auf dem 3.Bild sieht man das Wasser wie es im letzten Sommer war!

LG Achim


----------



## koifischfan (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



> Den Filter lasse ich ca. 3 Std am Tag laufen.


Warum eigentlich? Das die Pumpe nicht festgeht?


----------



## chrishappy2 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

juhu bei dem wetter strahlen die fische seit 5 tagen die syropor platten herunter getan die komplette eisschicht ist weg endlich


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Eigenartig:
Warum ist euer Wasser trüb?
Mein Wasser ist nie so klar wie um diese Jahreszeit!
(Heuer hab ich´s noch nicht gemessen, 
aber letzes Jahr lag die Secchi-Scheibe in 3,70 m Tiefe sichtbar am Boden - und das OHNE Filter!)
Ich denke, dass die Schwebealgen jetzt noch nicht in großer Zahl unterwegs sind
und auch die Zufuhr an Nährstoffen ist duch die verlangsamte Verrottung gedämpft ist.

Um die Erwärmung zu fördern, habe ich schon die Mammutpumpe aktiviert, .


----------



## Webkater (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



 

 

 

 


Hoffentlich bald wieder so


----------



## Redlisch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Webkater schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bald wieder so



Naja, weis hatten wir doch erst, aber das rote X ist neu 

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder von heut Nachmittag bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein! 

      

   

Der Frühling kommt!


----------



## Akiem (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Eigenartig:
Warum ist euer Wasser trüb?

Vielleicht läßt es sich damit erklären, daß ich im vergangenen Herbst nicht alle Pflanzen wie z.b. Seerosenblätter entfernt habe.
Füttern, mache ich noch nicht.
Seit ich den Filter laufen lasse, ist es auch schon besser geworden.
Ab welcher Temperatur darf denn gefüttert werden?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Also ich schneid nur ab, was trocken ÜBER dem Eis stehen geblieben ist;
alle Pflanzen UNTER Wasser vermorchteln und werden derzeit teilweise reduziert.
Filter hab ich keinen, aber klar ist es trotzdem.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen  Habe gute Erfahrungen mit ner Eichenwurzel gemacht das Hilft Bild


----------



## paper (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Gestern war noch ein kleiner Eisfilm an der Nordseite am Wasser.
Nach *4*Monaten Eisdecke, ist der Teich heute zum 1.x eisfrei, alle Fischis haben
überlebt!


----------



## S.Reiner (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen (Nach 4Monaten Eisdecke, ist der Teich heute zum 1.x eisfrei, alle Fischis haben
überlebt! 
Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht Toll


----------



## michag (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir ist noch abgedeckt...............aber die Japaner drehen schon richtig durch


----------



## chrishappy2 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hier mal ein  paar bilder von meinem teich.schönes klares wasser und die fische sind schon wieder alle munter.nichts denken wegem der flasche am boden ist mir dass seil abgerissen wo die luftauströmmer befestigt waren.muss ich noch rausholen.


----------



## S.Reiner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Jo hallo Leute des Garten Teiches bin noch voll dabei und es wird immer Besser  Viel Spass Guss Reiner


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich habe heute den Bachlauf wieder aktiviert und ein bissel sauber gemacht.


----------



## BTA (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo alle zusamen, ich habe auch ein Paar Bilder von meinem Teich.


----------



## Dodi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend!

Seit gut 2 Wochen ist der Teich nun eisfrei und dieses Jahr nach dem Winter trüb wie nie gewesen.
Allmählich klärt sich das Wasser und ich kann die Fische wieder sehen...

   

Die Pflanzen fangen an zu wachsen und der Blick auf einen Teil des Teiches:
   

Die kleine Schnulli, die in der Sonne lag  und die wunderschönen Krokusse:
   

Schönen Abend!


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo bei uns in NRW geht es richtig Los mit der Natur


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo bei uns in NRW geht es richtig Los mit der Natur




Na wenn es bei euch jetzt so richtig losgeht, werden wir wohl auch demnächst mehr Farbe in die Berliner Gärten bekommen. Wir hängen ja immer so zwei bis 3 wochen hinter euch was den Frühling betrifft.

mfg rené


----------



## Limnos (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

*Was mir zur Zeit schon blüht, sprießt, kreucht oder fleucht​*
                       

Ein schönes Wochenende!
Wolfgang

PS: Das Bild für "fleucht" hat leider nicht mehr reingepasst


----------



## danyvet (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

da frisst mich glatt der Neid! Meine (einzige) __ Sumpfdotterblume hat gerade mal 2 Blätter, die ca. 1€-groß sind, und bei der __ Calla gibts erst eine grüne Spitze, sodass ich erst mal sicher sein kann, dass sie mir nicht gestorben ist übern Winter.
Soll noch einmal einer sagen, in Wien hätten wir mildes Klima, quasi schon fast "Mittelmeer"


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

hier ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen Sonnentag 


Am und im Teich:
                    



Auch im Garten hat sich einiges getan 
     


Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Limnos (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Dany

@ Soll noch einmal einer sagen, in Wien hätten wir mildes Klima, quasi schon fast "Mittelmeer" 

Euer Pech (zumindest jetzt) ist, dass ihr zu nahe an der pannonischen Steppenlandschaft liegt: Kontinentalklima mit kalten Wintern und warmen Sommern. Wir haben hier ozeanisches Klima: ziemlich feucht übers ganze Jahr und ausgeglichen von den Temperaturen her. Im Sommer würde ich euch beneiden, u.a. wegen der Mittelmeernähe.

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Naja, bis zum Meer ist es aber schon noch ein ganz schönes Stück (5 Stunden bis nach Opatija) 
Stimmt, kalte Winter und warme Sommer, wobei, leider nicht gerecht aufgeteilt. Winter ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel länger als Sommer:?


----------



## Ares (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

gerne möchte ich Euch auch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder zeigen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Limnos (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Zur Zeit steht vieles um den Teich in Blüte oder treibt frisch aus.


----------



## VolkerN (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

es ist unglaublich wie sich die Pflanzen in den letzten 2 Wochen entwickelt haben. Fast taeglich kommen neue Blumen hinzu die ihre Bluetenpracht zeigen ...und auch unsere Baeume und Straeucher haben herrliches Blattwerk.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

ein paar frische Bilder vom Heutigen Tag:



Die 1000L Pflanzenschale:
   

Der 4000er Pflanzenteich:

   


Tannenwedel und die überwinterte __ Papageienfeder:

   

Die __ Calla:

  


__ Igelkolben, __ Iris und Gauklerblume:

 

Fütterung der Raubtiere:

 


Die 1000L Schale in der Abendsonne:

 


Allen noch einen schönen* Sonn*tag!!


----------



## danyvet (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Wieso kann ich die Bilder nicht sehen? Da steht überall nur Anhang und eine Nummer als Link. Wenn ich den anklicke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster."


----------



## Olli.P (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So,

jetzt sollte es klappen, weiß auch ned was das war.......... 

Hab eben alle Bilder nochma Hochgeladen


----------



## danyvet (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ja, jetzt funzt es 

boah, ist das alles schon weit bei dir  der tannwedel fängt bei mir gerade erst an zu knospen, bei dir schaut er ja schon aus wie im sommer


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Olli,
ich staune auch nicht schlecht, wie weit die Vegetation bei Dir schon gediegen ist.
Hier sind wir auch noch ein ganzes Stück zurück - verglichen mit dem Bewuchs an Deinem Teich.
Ich kann mich aber auch sehr an Deinen Bildern erfreuen... Vorfreude auf das, was dann hoffentlich in 4 Wochen auch bei uns so blüht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir siehts momentan so aus, dafür hab ich 3 Behelfsteichlein
aber im Ufergraben da tummelt sich neues Leben,
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Oh Mann, Markus!!! Du hast ja VOLL die BAUSTELLE!!! Dein schöner Teich!!!  Ich wusste schon, dass du umbauen willst, aber sooooo?!?!! Wahnsinn! Ich glaub, ich brächte das nicht übers Herz, wenn mein Teich schon so hübsch ist, wie deiner war, da nochmal komplett umzuackern. Auch wenn er nachher noch schöner wird...


----------



## danyvet (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@ Sandra: auf deinem 2. Bild ist eine __ Muschelblume. Schaut das nur so aus, oder hast du die am Rand richtig eingepflanzt? Oder is sie nur so knapp am Ufer, dass es so ausschaut und schwimmt sie in Wahrheit eh frei?


----------



## Doris (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin

Da das Wetter am Samstag so schön war haben wir uns entschlossen, wieder mal am Teich zu werkeln.
Wir wollten ja schon länger einen Teil vom Teich in eine Flachwasserzone umändern. Das haben wir nun endlich in Angriff genommen.
Hier einige Fotos
 
der Teich in seinem "alten" Zustand
  
Auf dem rechten Bild sieht man deutlich die Mauer, bis wohin der Teich ging. Jetzt haben wir ihn bis zum weissen Strich verkleinert  und flacher gemacht.
Endlich habe ich somit einen kleinen Weg am Teich  und muss nicht mehr ins Wasser um das Unkraut unter den Lebensbäumen zu entfernen.


 
Einiges an Wasser (aber noch nicht alles) ist schon wieder drin, es fehlt noch die Ufermatte, viele Blumen und für den Weg hinter dem Teich Mutterboden.
Die Fische haben auch schon recht neugierig die Erneuerung begutachtet und schwimmen sogar durch den Flachwasserbereich.

Hier nun noch etwas ansehnlichere Fotos:
Mein Mini 
 

Der Mini vom TT sieht leider  noch etwas spärlich bewachsen aus. Das __ Wollgras und das Sumpfblutauge sind jedoch schon gut gewachsen.

 
Teich mit Brücke​


----------



## Dodi (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nabend!

Heute mal wieder einige Bilder von mir.
So sieht's bei uns im Moment aus...

Der Teich und seine Bewohner -
Wasser ist jetzt super klar, kann bis auf den Grund sehen.
          


Und das Drumherum - viele __ Kamelien blühen schon, zuerst aber die Sternmagnolie, dann Kamelien:
       

Schönen Abend!


----------



## brummer (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Es wird langsam wieder alles grün 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Doris (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Dodi

So viel blüht bei euch schon wieder. Bei uns sind es erst die Forsythien, und gerade mal eine kleine Blüte am Johannisbeerstrauch. Aber der __ Flieder steht schon in den Startlöchern, die ersten Knospen sind da.
Ansonsten beschränkt sich unser Blütenwachstum auf die Pflanzen die knapp über der Erde stehen


----------



## Ares (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



danyvet schrieb:


> @ Sandra: auf deinem 2. Bild ist eine __ Muschelblume. Schaut das nur so aus, oder hast du die am Rand richtig eingepflanzt? Oder is sie nur so knapp am Ufer, dass es so ausschaut und schwimmt sie in Wahrheit eh frei?


Sorry, lese Deine Frage gerade erst. 
Die Muschelblume treibt frei auf meinem Pflanzenteich. Sie darf sich ihren Platz selber aussuchen 

Leider sieht mein Teich z. Z. gräuslich aus. Fadenalgen wohin das Auge sieht. Lediglich im Pflanzenteich sorgen hunderte von Kaulquappen für freie Sicht . 
Hier mal ein paar Horrorbilder :shock.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Jeden Tag Algen keschern ...

wir haben hier im Norden seit Wochen zwar wunderschönes Frühlingswetter (viel Sonne und Wind), aber die Trockenheit macht langsam allen zu schaffen - es staubt und die Blütenpollen legen sich nicht nur auf dem Teich nieder. Bevor ich jeden Abend abkeschere sieht es so aus:

LG, Marion


----------



## Ares (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



steingärtner schrieb:


> Jeden Tag Algen keschern ...


Ob das je ein Ende (ohne Chemie) nimmt?

Aber es beruhigt mich schon ein wenig, dass es anderen auch so geht 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Wieso wachsen bei euch die Fadenalgen so?
Habt ihr so überdüngtes Wasser?
Betreibt ihr einen UVC? (Da der die Schwebealgen zerstört, fördert er die Fadenalgen!)

Während die letzten Jahre jährlich ca. 1 Kübel davon rauszuziehen war (was bei meinem großen Teich eigentlich nix ist),
sind heuer erstmals praktisch überhaupt keine Fadenalgen.
Ich führe das auf das mehrmals jährliche Beernten der gut wachsenden (Unter-)Wasserpflanzen zurück,
auf den Blütenblättersammler hinter dem Rohr-Skimmer 
(sonst kein Filter!) sowie auf den winterlichen Schilfschnitt.

Das Wasser ist so klar wie schon seit Jahren nicht (Ade, Karauschen - kommt NIE wieder!);
man kann manchmal in fast 4 m Tiefe Blätter liegen sehen.
Ich freu mich schon, wenn`s warm genug zum Reinhupfen ist!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist so klar wie schon seit Jahren nicht (Ade, Karauschen - kommt NIE wieder!);
> man kann manchmal in fast 4 m Tiefe Blätter liegen sehen.



Hi Peter,
Bilder, wir möchten Bilder davon sehen
Vor allem, gänzlich ohne Filter
Wie macht man das?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Eva-Maria!
Als ich deinen post gelesen habe, 
bin ich gleich nach draussen gestartet, um das klare Wasser zu fotografieren,
musste aber eine Enttäuschung einstecken: Klares Wasser ist nicht leicht zu fotografieren!
Ich hab´s trotzdem versucht, aber es spiegelt sich immer der Himmel oder die Äste der Bäume drin. :?
Am Besten sieht man´s vielleicht noch da, auch wenn`s eher seicht ist:
  

Das ist der Grobfilter für die Marillenblütenblätter (links mittig im Bild, kommt dann wieder weg):
 
... und dort pumpt das Mammut über den Rohrskimmer rein:
 
(Der ist unter der Brücke und die tiefsten Teile, die man da am unteren Bildrand sieht, sind ca. 1,5 m tief.)

Im Ganzen sieht der Teich jetzt so aus:
 
Hinten an den Marillenbaum hab ich schräg die Sichel mit dem 4 m langen Alustiel gelehnt,
mit der ich 3 ... 4 mal im Jahr Teichpflanzen ernte. (Die werden dann kompostiert.)



> Vor allem, gänzlich ohne Filter
> Wie macht man das?


Man lässt ihn einfach weg. 
Spatz beseite:
Ohne Filter funktioniert doch JEDER natürliche Teich und die sind auch meist ganz klar!
(Ich betreibe auch immer wieder mal Aquarien völlig ohne Filter, 
was jahrelang gutgeht, wenn man´s nicht überbesetzt und ordentlich bepflanzt!)


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus Eva-Maria

Möchte mich gerne Peter anschliessen, obwohl unsere Teichgrößenverhältnisse nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten 

Kein Filter, keine Fische ... nur ein bisserl Kaulis vom __ Grasfrosch ...

Am Vormittag ging allerdings noch ein Gewitter nieder
   

Algen ... naja um paar Pflanzen ein bisserl
        

Frageeeee .... welche Pflanze  ... hab sie von einer(m) lieben Forumsfreundin bekommen und vergessen  um welche Pflanze es sich handelt
 

Danke


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Helmut,
das Pflanzerl zu bestimmen, wird schwierig:
könnte ein Gewöhnliches Zwerg-__ Laichkraut – P. pusillus, P. gayi oder P. perfoliatus
oder aber auch ein Gewöhnlicher __ Hahnenfuß - Ranunculus aquatilis oder ähnliches.

Ein bissl widersprechen muss ich dir, was die Fische im Teich angeht: 

Klare Teiche ohne Filter sind durchaus auch MIT Fischen möglich:
Das dürfen nur keine sein, die wühlen und grundeln wie Goldfische, Koi, __ Störe usw.!
Mit ANDEREN Fischen ist das kein Problem mit der Klarheit
und da gibt´s wahrlich eine gewaltige Auswahl. 

Allerdings darf man die nicht füttern,
sondern darf maximal nur soviele einsetzen, wie der selbst Teich ernähren kann.
Auch wenn die sich dann vermehren, wird es nie zu einer Überbevölkerung kommen,
denn das regelt die Mutter Natur.

Es gibt jedoch gute Gründe, seinen Teich fischfrei zu halten:
Viele bedrohte Lurche laichen nur in solchen ab.


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus Peter

Danke für deinen Bestimmungsversuch 

Was ich vielleicht noch hinzufügen sollte ... die grünen Triebe liegen unter Wasser (sieht vielleicht am Bild aus, als ob sie über Wasser wären 
Die Pflanze ist kompl. unter Wasser .... ca. 10cm fehlen noch an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder vom heutigen sonnigen, aber recht windigen Nachmittag..................



Fütterung der Raubtiere................  

Erste Blütenstände der gelben __ Iris...........................  

Die Iris von Annett an Land blüht schon.............  

Die Tiefzone vom 4500er Pflanzenteich...................  

Die Flachzone vom 4500er.................  

Der 4500er gesamt............ 


Allen noch einen schönen 1.Maiabend..................


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Peter, Helmut, Olli,
 D A N K E  für die tollen Fotos!
Ist ja wohl klasse, was ihr euch da so gebaut habt.
R E S P E K T!!!!!


----------



## Eugen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Auch wenns ohne Bilder ist.
So klares Wasser kenn ich auch.
Man macht das ganz einfach mit der richtigen Bepflanzung.

Selbst bei "meinem Neuen Teich" ist das Wasser glasklar.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/15340/

Bilder von meinem großen Teich stell ich lieber nicht ein. 
Die Krebsscherenpopulation nimmt nämlich immer größere Ausmaße an.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ja, manche Leute haben eben Pflanzen und andere Algen ...


----------



## Olli.P (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,


oder Pflanzen und Algen, obwohl alle Teiche miteinander verbunden sind und vom gleichen Filter gespeist werden............ 

Wobei die Fadenalgen in den Pflanzenteichen fehlen.................


----------



## Ares (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Olli P. 

ich fühle mich mal angesprochen, da es bei mir ja so ist. Könnte es sein, das die Fadenalgen wegen der relativ starken Umwälzung so stark wachsen? Die Pumpe steht am entgegengesetzten Ende des Teiches zum Wasserzulauf. 
Seit gestern fangen die F.-Algen an sich zu verfärben. Ich hoffe, dass sie nun absterben und ich nicht noch ein neues Problem bekomme. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich in Zukunft hier wieder schöne Bilder vom Teich zeigen kann 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Sandra,
mit der Umwälzung hat das nichts (oder nur wenig) zu tun:
Ich habe solche Fadenalgen schon in stehenden UND auch in fliessenden Gewässern gesehen!

Es ist einfach so, dass die Natur ein zur Verfügung stehendes Nährstoffangebot nutzt;
auf die eine ODER auf die andere Weise.
Pflanzen und Algen haben dabei grundsätzlich sehr sehr ähnliche Ansprüche
und sind deshalb Konkurrenten:


*Höhere Pflanzen* kommen nicht so zackig von alleine und wachsen meist nicht sooo schnell, 
benötigen aber  in der Regel geringere Nährstoffkonzentrationen, können diese ev. aus dem Substrat ziehen 
und vertragen größere Schwankungen in den Umweltbedingungen.


*Algen* kommen wie der Blitz aus heiterem Himmel und vemehren sich rasend schnell,
wenn sie hohe Nährstoffkonzentrationen und genau die ihnen zusagenden Lebensbedingungen vorfinden.
Diese zu ändern (z.B. durch ansäuern), um die gerade üppig wuchernden Algen zu bekämpfen,
KANN gegen die aktuelle Algenart helfen, 
ruft aber im Anschluss nur die nächste auf den Plan, für die´s DANN gerade passt,
denn die eigentliche Ursache, das Nährstoffüberangebot ist ja nach wie vor vorhanden!
Das Gleiche passiert, wenn man die aktuelle Algenart irgendwie anders eleminiert:
Die Schwebealgen durch einen UVC zu eleminieren, ruft oft Fadenalgen auf den Plan;
DENEN kann der UVC ja nicht an!

Der EINZIGE nachhaltige und seriöse Zugang* ist also,
das Nährstoffangebot zu reduzieren und die höheren Pflanzen zu fördern - insbesonders die UNTER-Wasserpflanzen.


*) Das Teichwasser durch Zugabe von diversen organischen Gebräuen, die nicht in Teiche gehören, im Chemismus zu beuteln, 
oder durch gezielte Schwermetallgaben (Kupfersulfat) oder Algenmittelchen in eine Chemikalienbrühe zu verwandeln
die den höheren Pflanzen FAST nicht schadet 
_("Nein, nein, die sind vorher auch nicht besser gewachsen und mehr waren´s auch nicht!")_
halte ich persönlich für KEINE nachhaltige und seriöse Methode.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

mit Fadenalgen habe ich kein Problem. Im Frühling, wenn ich auf Paros ankomme, gibt es zwar immer eine kleine Stelle mit Fadenalgen, die ich leicht in einem Schwung mit den Händen herausziehen kann. Damit ist für mich das Thema Fadenalgen für ein Teichjahr auch schon  erledigt,  jedenfalls war das die letzten Jahre so. 

Weniger gut, und zwar auch schon seit einigen Jahren,  schaut es bei mir mit der Wasserklarheit aus, die nur mehr  selten über 1m Tiefe reicht. Das ist für mich  kein wirkliches  Problem, denn das Wasser zeigt keine sichtbaren Schwebepartikel und sieht dadurch  sehr sauber aus, sofern ich es nicht durch das Mikroskop betrachte. 

Das gängige Rezept, möglichst viele Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, greift bei mir nicht, sie wachsen in meinem Teich einfach nicht, ebenso wenig wie Schwimmpflanzen. Trotzdem werde ich es auch heuer wieder damit probieren, wenn ich die benötige Menge an Pflanzen auftreiben kann (mein Teich hat ca. 80m³ und lauft ohne Filter). 

Eher aber wird sich Peters Aussage bewahrheiten, dass manche Leute eben Pflanzen haben und andere Algen. So groß ist der Unterschied ja nicht, schon gar nicht bei den Armleuchteralgen, die meinen Teich mögen und mit meinem Wasser gut zurecht kommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Eher aber wird sich Peters Aussage bewahrheiten, dass manche Leute eben Pflanzen haben und andere Algen. So groß ist der Unterschied ja nicht, schon gar nicht bei den Armleuchteralgen, die meinen Teich mögen und mit meinem Wasser gut zurecht kommen.


Ola Elfriede!
Also Armleuchteralgen finde ich doch ganz in Ordnung - gelobt sein, was gut wächst!
... solange es keine Fadenalgen sind: 
Im zeitigen Frühjahr sind/waren bei mir auch immer eine sehr kleine Menge davon zu entfernen
- so wie bei dir mehr als überschaubar - und dann kommen sie nicht.
(Ich kenne natürliche Teiche mit Armleuchteralgen, die völlig klar sind.)

Trotzdem könntest du versuchen, andere Pflanzenarten anzusiedeln
und dafür brauchst du gar nicht besonders viel von jeder Sorte:
2 ... 3 Sprossen im Frühjahr eingesetzt, etablieren die Art, wenn´s passt
und sorgen dann bis in den Herbst für dichte Bestände;
wenn´s nicht passt, vermorchteln die spurlos
und wenn von 10 eingestzten Pflanzenarten 2 anwachsen, ist schon was gewonnen!
Schnapp dir einfach ein bisserl, wenn du wo etwas Neues siehst!
(Ich weiss ja nicht, ob´s auf Paros natürliche Süßwassergewässer gibt,
aber da reinzuschauen wäre sicher ein guter Tipp: 
Ein kleines Sackerl ist schnell gefüllt!)


----------



## Elfriede (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Peter, 

ja, ich freue mich natürlich über alles, was in meinem Teich freiwillig wächst, viel ist das ohnehin nicht. Aber  die Armleuchteralgen sind für meinem Teich nicht ganz  unproblematisch, weil sie mir durch den permanenten CO2- Mangel die KH anknabbern, weshalb ich sie im Frühling immer so gründlich wie möglich entferne, was mir nicht leicht fällt, denn es sind sehr schöne Pflanzen.

Leider gibt es auf Paros  keine  Süßwasserteiche oder Pfützen und deshalb auch keine Sumpf-oder Wasserpflanzen, außer Strandsimsen natürlich, die sich auch in meinem Teich wohlfühlen. 

Ich habe auch schon alle Viehrtänken und offenen Zisternen nach brauchbaren Pflanzen abgesucht. Zwei habe ich gefunden und es schaut fast so aus als könnte ich sie halten, wenn sie in meinem Teich auch nur winzig klein bleiben. Ich werde nächstens Fotos davon machen, vielleicht kannst Du oder sonst jemand hier im Forum sie näher bestimmen.
Wenn ich Pflanzen aus Österreich oder Deutschland bestelle, egal welche, dann schrumpfen sie, sofern sie nicht eingehen, zu Miniaturpflänzchen. __ Sumpfschwertlilien habe ich vor drei Jahren als schöne, große Pflanzen eingesetzt und sie haben sich auch vermehrt, bleiben aber so klein, dass sie irgendwie lächerlich und schlecht proportioniert aussehen. Heute ist die erste aufgeblüht,- Gesamthöhe vielleicht 15 cm. Starkzehrer haben überhaupt keine Chance in meinem Teich, es sei denn ich dünge sie kräftig, was aber denn Sinn ihres Einsatzes verfehlt.

Peter, ich habe wirklich schon fast alles ausprobiert um herauszufinden wie mein Teich tickt und worauf er reagiert. Nicht etwa, weil ich unbedingt glasklares Wasser haben möchte, sondern einfach weil mich die  Zusammenhänge aller Komponenten interessieren, Klima, fehlender Winter, entsalztes Wasser usw. eingeschlossen.  Da es meines Wissens  keinen anderen Teich auf der Insel zu Vergleichszwecken gibt, kann ich nur meinen eigenen Teich beobachten und meine Schlüsse daraus ziehen und  vielleicht meine unsichtbaren Mikroalgen loben, oder was immer meinen Teich trübt. Man sieht sie nicht, man riecht sie nicht, sie machen keinen Ärger, keine Arbeit,  kosten nichts und tun dem Teich offensichtlich gut.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

wunderschön schauen Euere Teiche heuer schon aus, meiner leider noch nicht, denn es war die letzten drei Wochen sehr kalt und stürmisch auf Paros. Erst seit zwei Tagen ist das Wetter etwas   wärmer  und  heute hat sich endlich die erste Seerosenknospe geöffnet. Es ist eine Fabiola, wie ich denke,- noch mit den roten Winterblättern  doch leider schon mit Kalkausfällung.



 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## seppl (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, bei uns wächst auch schon alles, nur mit den Algen gibt es noch Probleme, wird schon werden.
Grüße Marion


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Leuts,

hier wieder ein paar Bilder von Heute.........

Fütterung....................  

Die gelbe __ Iris hat die ersten Blütenspitzen am rausäugeln...........  

Und am WE solls ja wieder schön warm werden, dann blüht die bestimmt..... 


Die neue Blaue und Lilafarbene brauchen wohl noch ein bisschen.......    

.....oder müssen erst noch anwachsen................. 

Die 1000L Teichschale......................   

Der 4500er Teich................................................


----------



## Dodi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi OllI!

Du hast ja auch schon ganz schöne "Brummer" im Teich!  

Die __ Iris ist ja echt weit bei Euch, unsere braucht noch etwas länger...
Und der Pflanzenteich ist schon mächtig zugewachsen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Elfriede,
dein Teich unter so gänzlich anderem Klima als bei uns ist sehr interessant,
und es ist natürlich ein bissl schwierig, 
so über 2000 km ohne Kenntnis der relevanten Parameter genau treffende Tipps zu geben,
aber lass mich versuchen, die Situation zu analysieren:

Ich kenn die Armleuchteralgen eigentlich nur aus sehr sauberen und nährstoffarmen Gewässern
und um ein solches dürfte sich auch dein Schwimmteich handeln.
Das erklärt auch, wieso die anderen eingesetzten Pflanzen nicht oder nur mickerig wachsen;
Algenprobleme dürfte es da ja keine geben, oder?
Die Armleuchter sind zu biogener Entkalkung fähig, d.h. sie holen sich das CO2 aus der Karbonathärte;
bei kräftigem Wachstum räumen sie dadurch die KH runter.

Abgesehen davon, dass das ja eigentlich ein schöner Zustand ist (tolles Wasser!),
versteh ich deinen Wunsch nach weiteren Pflazenarten und so unmöglich ist das nicht.
Idealerweise solltest du dafür die Wasserwerte für KH, Nitrat und Gesamtphosphor kennen,
wobei ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die ersten beiden sehr tief liegen.
Der Phosphor ist zwar ein grundsätzlicher Pflanzennährstoff,
aber die höheren Pflanzen kommen mit ur wenig aus;
ist´s mehr, profitieren besonders die Algen.

Um andere Pflanzenarten ausiedeln, 
muss man zunächst eimal unterscheiden, woher die ihre Nährstoffe nehmen:

Sumpfpflanzen, die ihre Blätter über den Wasserspiegel tragen 
(und auch Seerosen mit ihren verkehrt liegenden Blättern),
bekommen ihr CO2 aus der Luft (wo´s nie knapp ist)
und ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Substrat, wo die durchaus vom Wasserkörper isoliert sein können.
Du könntest die Sumpfpflanzen in große Behälter setzen (ich mag dafür die Mörtelkästen),
die zu 3/4 mit einem "schweren" Boden aus Lehm und Kompost gefüllt sind,
der mit einer ordentlichen Schicht Sand oder feinem Kies abgedeckt ist.
(Das hab ich mit meinem __ Hechtkraut gemacht und mir sind die Augen übergegangen!)
Bei schon existierenden Pflanzen kannst du Depotdünger einbringen:
Düngestäbchen lassen sich einfach tief in das Substrat stecken
und im Aquarium habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Blaukorn gemacht,
das in Tonkügelchen eingeknetet wurde . im Teich dürfen die ruhig faustgroß sein!
Wichtig ist, auch die schön tief in den Boden zu schieben 
- zackig arbeiten, damit´s nicht zerfällt!

Schwieriger ist das bei den Wasserpflanzen, deren Vegetationskörper unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen
und die ihr CO2 und einen Großteil ihrer Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser aufnehmen.
Da wird man gezielt Stickstoff in den Teich einbringen müssen,
um auf eine Konzentration von wenigen mg/Liter zu kommen.
Wer keine mit Phosphorsäure versetzten Limos trinkt (z.B. Cola!),
darf dafür in den Teich pinkeln - muss ja nicht im hohen Bogen sein!
Alternativ kann man sehr genau berechenbare Reinstoffe reinkippen,
wie z.B. Harnstoff oder auch Nitrate. Die Letzteren (super wäre Kalium- oder Ammiumnitrat)
sind leider nicht immer leicht erhältlich, weil manche Leute damit Bomben bauen.
Man braucht aber ohnehin keine sehr großen Mengen - einfach stöchiometrisch ausrechnen!
Übliche Gartendünger würde ich keine nehmen: Die enthalten praktisch immer Phosphat - N*P*K!
Von Teichdüngern aus dem Fachhandel halte ich ÜBERHAUPT nichts:
Wie sollen diese überteuerten Safterln mit simplen Dosierungsvorschriften (1 Käppchen / m³)
ALLE Nährstoffprobleme unter den unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen beseitigen?
Das ist eben nicht so einfach wie am Feld 
und somit schlicht Beschiss.
(Außerdem kaufen die Kunden dann ja auch noch das Algenmittel! )

Schlecht wär´s sicher nicht, den Erfolg der Düngung regelmäßig zu messen,
aber mit dem Stickstoff alleine ist es ja auch noch nicht getan:
Die biogen entkalkenden Armleuchter halten sicher die CO2-Konzentration tief
und machen damit den anderen Wasserpflanzen Konkurrenz.
Wenn deine Karbonathärte SEHR tief ist (und NUR dann!), 
kannst du das aus einer Druckgasflasche (CO2 vom Schutzgasschweissen!) über einen feinen Sprudelstein reinbringen,
Ins tiefe Wasser geschmissen und fein perlend aufgedreht, lösen sich die Gasblasen auf, bevor sie die Oberfläche erreichen.
Wichtig ist dabei, dass KEINE starke Wasserbewegung durch kräftige Pumpen vorliegt,
wodurch das schlecht wasserlösliche CO2 schneller wieder ausgetrieben wird, als man´s reinblasen kann.
(Ein Zuviel ist praktisch nicht möglich, keine Angst!)

Wenn du das bei deinem Teich verwirklicht hast (ev. auch teilweise)
kannst du versuchen, neue Pflanzenarten einzusetzen.

Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie´s mit deinem Teich weitergeht!


----------



## Elfriede (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Peter, 

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe und Deine Ratschläge zu meinem Teich.

In diesem Thread möchte ich Dir aber nicht ausführlich antworten, um ihn nicht über Gebühr zu stören oder gar mit meinen Teichproblemen in Griechenland abzuwürgen. Hier gehören die schönen Fotos  hin, die im Frühling jeder sehen will um seinen Teich und  seine Pflanzen zu zeigen und zu vergleichen. Deshalb bitte ich Dich, Dir meinen Thread vom Teichjahr 2010 anzusehen und  dort weiter zu schreiben, was mir sinnvoller und zur Thematik passender erscheint.            

http://Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Elfriede,
du hast völlig recht,
aber leider funktioniert der Link nicht
und auch die Suchfunktion spuckt nix Gescheites aus.

Bitte hilf mir auf die Sprünge!


----------



## Plätscher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich glaube sie meint diesen hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29935/page-3


ups. ich hab das Ende vom Thread genommen


----------



## Elfriede (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Peter und danke Jürgen, 

ja, genau diesen Thread habe ich gemeint, allerdings den Anfang, also Beitrag #1. Mit der Verlinkung habe ich mich wahrhaft blöd angestellt,-sorry!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
ich versuch mal Bilder einzustellen.
Bild Nr. 1 ist mein Teich vor 6 Monaten, 2 Monate nach der Neuanlage.
Bild Nr. 2 ist von heute. Es ist Frühling ( den Temperaturen nach bei uns schon fast Sommer).
petra


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Petra,
bei dir blühen JETZT schon die Schönlilien?
Die hab ich gerade erst aus ihrem Winterquartier geräumt!


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Peter, 
wenn du mit Schönlilien die Agapanthus meinst: das war mein erster Überwinterungsversuch und ich hab sie schon im März mit zwei Knospen aus der Waschküche geholt...dacht das sei normal !
petra


----------



## chrisamb (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi!
Hier auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich:
 
 
 

Christian


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Christian,
auf dem Bild aus luftiger Höhe sieht man so richtig gut, wie toll Deine Bepflanzung UM den Teich herum ist. Was für Kostbarkeiten stehen denn da so im einzelnen?


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Impressionen vom Teich und Garten ...

__ Akeleien (from Lindelbeach )
      

Teich mit Zulchen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ja, die Uferbepflanzung von Christian ist wirklich toll,
aber man erkennt überhaupt keine submersen Pflanzen.
Oder sieht man die nicht, weil das Wasser so trüb ist?
Bist du mit dieser Wasserqualität nicht unzufrieden?


----------



## chrisamb (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@Eva-Maria:
Um den Teich sind einige Frauenmantel verteilt, die recht groß sind (z.B. neben demSteg).
Einige Sorten Gräser sind auch dabei, z.B. Zebragras, Lampenputzer,...
Eine menge __ Farne stehen auch da, die meißten bei den Glasfackeln.
Momentan Blüht der Kugellauch und die __ Akeleien, Sonst sind noch __ Taglilien, __ Blutweiderich, __ Prachtscharte, __ Fackellilie,.... und unmengen __ Pfennigkraut vertreten. 

@derschwarzepeter:
dochdoch, sind welche drin, aber die müssen erst wachsen. 
Im Frühjahr ist´s immer etwas trüb, hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn´s jetzt dann wieder mal richtig regnen sollte, dann ist der Teich wieder einigermaßen klar.
So wie er jetzt ist, ist er mir auch etwas zu trüb. Für mich muß ein Teich nicht komplett klar sein, aber ich habe auch immer wieder Zeiten (nach dem Winter und auch im Sommer manchmal), da erkenn ich jeden Krebsscheren-Ableger und auch die Libellenlarven am der tiefsten Stelle ohne Probleme.
Christian


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Lieber Christian,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Du hast mich da auf die eine oder andere Idee gebracht


----------



## toschbaer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Einige Bilder vom Teich

      
       
           

     


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus Friedhelm

 ... sehr schön


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo an alle.

Super schönes Wetter!!! Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein - Wasser 15,1 °C, Luft 26,3 °C

Nach einigen Putzarbeiten in der letzten Woche am Teich (Koi- & Schwimm) mal ein Foto von uns. Jetzt erstmal hinsetzen und genießen.......


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Net so gut wie bei Dir Zacky ....

10,3°C und stürmischen Wind ... 

   

Wünsche allen Mütter alles Gute

Edit.: während ich den Text geschrieben habe, hat es gerade zum schütten angefangen :evil


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Deine Aussicht ist bei schönen Wetter aber bestimmt traumhaft.....Durchhalten Helmut  das wird bald wieder


----------



## Doc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Wetter ist nen Traum ... habe heute mal ein paar Algen mit einer neuen Klobürste und Stiel aufgewickelt ... schön effektiv.

So siehts bei mir momentan aus ... am Hang sprießt der neue Rasen endich .. dauert aber wohl noch 1-2 Wochen, bis es schön dicht ist.

@ Helmut: Ich vermiss die Alpen ... nachdem ich wieder von München nach hier oben gezogen bin wäre heute ein toller Tag für einen Gipfel .. aber das Wetter unten scheint ja noch anders zu sein.


----------



## Doc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Und noch eins ... Mampfen


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

nix Spektakuläres.
mein Pflanzenteich halt. 

 

und falls Fragen kommen sollten.
Die Sterne da im Vordergrund sind Krebsscheren ( bis zu 70cm Durchmesser )
(Mutter-,Tochter-;Enkel- und Urenkelpflanzen.  )
Und das dahinter sind Tannenwedel,die aus gut 1m Tiefe hochwachsen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus Eugen

Da hast aber ein ganz schlechtes Foto genommen ... 

Ich sehe keine Algen  ... gibts ja garnet ...



Aber das wird schon mit den Algen :knuddel 

Brauchst ja nur ein paar Goldis und gegen die Vermehrungsfreudigkeit einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Helmut,
in meinem "Drecksloch" (so hat es mal jemand betitelt   ) hats schlicht keinen Platz für Algen.
Und das mit den Fischen.  
Nicht jedes Wasserloch braucht auch noch Fische. :smoki


----------



## sani89 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Uwe,

das Bild von der Katze habe ich nicht machen können, aber die hat leider unsere Goldis aus dem Teich geklaut :-(


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi zusammen,
so siehts bei mir zur Zeit aus.


> Ich sehe keine Algen ... gibts ja garnet ...


ich hab momentan genug - kann gerne welche abgeben
aber nächste Woche schauts anders aus 
@Eugen
gigantisch Deine Krebsscheren, aber ich hab jetzt auch schon mal 3 Kindlein.
LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@ Markus

diese gigantischen Dingern haben leider den Nachteil,dass man nur noch mit langen Hosen im Teich umher laufen kann.
Da werden demnächst wohl einige dran glauben müssen. 
Ende Mai wird ausgeputzt.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jedes Wasserloch braucht auch noch Fische.



Der Eugen und seine Fischphobie  Hat wohl Angst, dass sie ihm die Zehen wegknappern


----------



## Limnos (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Zur Zeit beginnen meine Teiche wieder zuzuwuchern. Höchste Zeit ein paar Aufnahmen zu machen, ehe sie nur noch aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen sind.


----------



## Doc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

War vorhin auch nochmal draußen 

Viel Spaß beim anschaun :hai


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallihallo

Habe gestern nachmittag auch noch mal einige Bilder von unserem Teich und umzu gemacht.
 
Auch wir haben mit Algen zu kämpfen, aber man lernt damit zu leben
    
Hier sieht man den Forumsminiteich von 2009
 
Uferbepflanzung
 
Blick über beide Teiche
   
Nachbars Katze Zwergi, der immer noch Casie sucht
 
Hier hat Casie seine letzte Ruhestätte gefunden
 
Von der Strasse aus fotografiert​


----------



## rut49 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

, Doris,
sehr schöne Aufnahmen.
Frühling ist doch die schönste Zeit, wenngleich bei den hiesigen Temperaturen ja fast schon Sommer ist. Der Regen läßt auf sich warten, und die ersten Pflanzen machen schon schlapp!
Meine Wasseroberfläche sieht so aus wie bei euch, aber wir schaffen das und sagen den Algen den Kampf an.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina
(PS. bin in der Türkei, wenn euer Teichtreffen ist , ich wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß)


----------



## diveralf (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich hab mir grad Eure schönen Bilder angesehen, Respekt.

werde jetzt auch mal ein paar Bildchen hochladen.
Das erste ist vom letzten Jahr, wie wir den Teich vorgefunden haben als wir eingezogen sind.

Dann haben wir gepflanzt, was wir an Pflanzen in die Finger bekommen haben.. und es wächst jetzt prima..


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

wow, Doris!
Du hast aber ein hübsches Paradies geschaffen 
Bleiben da nicht die Leute auf der Straße mit offenem Mund stehen, wenn sie da stehen, von wo aus das letzte Bild gemacht wurde? Ich würde vermutlich täglich da vorbei gehen und ein bisschen stehen bleiben, wenn ich in deiner Nähe wohnen würde 
Gefällt mir echt total gut, weil vom Stil her so lieblich romantisch, auch mit den Accessoires rundherum *träum*


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Doris,
eine sehr schöne Teichanlage hast Du da,
gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut - voll und ganz mein Geschmack.
Viel Freude noch mit Deiner Teich und Gartenlandschaft - wirklich ein kleines Paradies.

LG Markus

ach ja, hab was vergessen, wo gibts denn die große Zinkwanne ? die schaut ja genial aus.


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Regina
Du hast Recht, die ersten Pflanzen lassen schon zwischendurch die Köpfe hängen. Aus diesem Grund düse ich jeden Abend mit ner Giesskanne durch den Garten, damit mir die Blumen nicht eingehen. (Das ist so mein letzter Dienst zu Hause bevor ich zum Nachtdienst fahre) Ich wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit in der Türkei 

@ Dany
Vielen Dank 
Es stimmt schon, so ab und an bleiben schon mal Leute stehen. Anfangs haben sie immer noch durch die Koniferen und Sträucher geschaut, oder aber ihre Kinder auf der Trockensteinmauer abgesetzt, damit sie die __ Frösche und Fische anschauen können. Aber das geht mittlerweile nicht mehr. So müssen sie eben von der anderen Strassenseite aus schauen. Der eine oder andere macht auch schon mal ein Bildchen 

@ Markus
Die Zinkwanne habe ich 2009 beim Teichtreffen als Geschenk bekommen. Sie wurde dann vor Ort von den Teichtreffteilnehmern bestückt. Jeder hat etwas dazu beigesteuert. Somit habe ich von jedem ein Andenken.
Schaust du unter.... drei-zwei-eins-MEINS 
Dort gibt es viele Variationen, manchmal sogar ganze Sets mit Milchkanne, Kübel, Giesskannen ,Wanne, usw.

@diveralf
WOW - in der kurzen Zeit schon so gewachsen? Genial.
Ist ja kein Vergleich mehr zum Anfang, da sah es doch sehr trostlos aus.
Weiter so


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

War eben in einer Regenpause auch nochmal füttern.

Läuft ganz gut momentan ... Mr. Ghosty lässt sich fast schon per Hand füttern.

Viel Spaß beim anschaun ... hoffe gefällt Euch


----------



## Redlisch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Schöne Bilder !



Doc schrieb:


> Mr. Ghosty lässt sich fast schon per Hand füttern.



Deinen "Ghostkoi" habe ich als nomalen __ Schuppenkarpfen von einer Fischfarm gekauft, habe 4 Stk. davon 

Axel


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Sollen ja nicht so die beliebten KOIs sein ... scheinste aber nen netten Händler zu haben  ... ich mag den jedenfalls


----------



## Redlisch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Keine Frage, wir mögen sie auch.

Die 4 hängen meist zusammen und haben schon eine stattliche Größe erreicht, sie sind jetzt 4 Jahre.

Axel


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Habe diesen, den kleinen (sieht man auf einem Bild) und noch zwei weitere, komplett schwarze geschenkt bekommen. Fühlen sich zum Glück wohl bei mir und vertragen sich mit den anderen Fischen 1A.


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Habe mal Fotos in der Dämmerung gemacht ... zu sehen auch mein kleiner "Reiherschutz" 

Nach den Umbauten am Bachlauf fängt endlich der Rasensamen an zu wachsen. Schaut schon netter aus als so nen Erdhaufen 

Viel Spaß beim Anschaun.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder von heut Nachmittag.......................

Unsere kleinste Palme will blühen.......................   

Die __ Iris an Land steht in voller Blüte.......................  

Der große Pflanzenteich....................  

Der Teich mit dem kleinen Pflanzenfilter im Hintergrund..............


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Oli,

Nummer 1 ist eine __ Palmlilie, diese bekommen 40cm bis ca. 100cm hohe Blütenstiele mit cremefarbenen Blüten. Nach der Hauptblüte wächst die Mutterpflanze nichtmehr weiter, stirbt aber auch nicht ab. Sie fängt danach an Kindel zu treiben. Ich würde die Mutterpflanze dann automatisch mitentfernen, sobald die Kindel groß genug sind, da die Mutterpflanze eh nichtmehr blühen wird und auch nicht weiterwächst.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Psycho-21 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Sooo dann will ich auch mal hier mein großer und der 1000L Goldfischteich


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Mein Teich derzeit... seit 4 Wochen ist das Wasser drin - viele Kleinarbeiten sind noch notwendig. Bild 2 zeigt einen Teil des Ufergrabens


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@Benny: dein großer gefällt mir sehr gut 

@Pyro: wenn da erst mal richtig Pflanzen drin sind, wird das sicher ein toller Teich!


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@ danyvet danke war auch ein hartes Stück arbeit bis dahin


----------



## Ares (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nachdem sich die Fadenalgen nun zurückhalten, möchte ich auch noch einmal aktuelle Bilder zeigen.
Heute öffnete meine __ Krebsschere zum ersten Mal eine Blüte. Die kleinen Blättchen auf Bild 1, ist das __ Seekanne?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## mic_chief (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Sandra,

jep das ist __ Seekanne.


----------



## Ares (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Danke für die Info


----------



## Andreas A. (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
ich habe hier im Forum öfters Teiche von oben gesehen. Leider ist mein Naturteich hinter einem Stall. Die Bilder sind zwar nicht erste Sahne, da von einer wackligen Leiter aufgenommen, vermitteln aber einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem "Feuchtgebiet". Vielen von Euch wird der Teich zu wild sein. Mir ist er gerade recht.
Also, so sieht es an meinem Teich 2011 aus:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bibo-30 (26. Mai 2011)

mein Teich


----------



## danyvet (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Boah, Andreas, der schaut ja echt supernatürlich aus!!! Toll!!!


----------



## Doedi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
Teich
 
Pflanz-Biofilter


----------



## Casybay (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@Andreas, 
entspricht auch genau meinem Geschmack, super Biotop, das wird vielen Tieren gefallen.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Leute,

habt ihr alle eure Teiche zu geschüttet................ 

Hier ein paar Bilder von Heute und letzte Tage..............

Wenn man aus dem Haus kommt............... 
Der 4000er von der Terasse aus...............   
Die 1000 Literschale.........................  
Die linke Seite vom 4000er...............  
Von Balkon aus...................  
Fütterung der Raubtiere............. 
Danach geht auch Handfütterung....................  
Die Palmenblüte..................


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*


Super, Olli! Das Bild von der Raubtierfütterung 
Der orange ganz links schaut irgendwie "menschlich" aus. Die Gesichtszeichnung positioniert seine "Augen" so weit vorne. Schaut echt super aus!!!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



danyvet schrieb:


> Der orange ganz links schaut irgendwie "menschlich" aus.


Im Gegensatz dazu habe ich einen Kollegen, der schaut wie ein Karpfen aus!


----------



## jojo1975 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nee Olli Teich wurde nicht zugeschüttet, ganz im Gegenteil, im März ist noch ein Miniteich hinzugekommen 

In den Miniteich hatte ich gleich Mutterboden reingetan, und es hat sich gelohnt. Beim grossen Teich hatte ich das 2009 nachträglich gemacht und endlich ist 2011 der Pflanzewuchs fast so wie ich mir das vorstelle... Auch wenn viele anderer Meinung sind: ich halte nichts (mehr) davon in einen neuen Teich nur nährstoffarmen Sand als Substrat einzubringen.... 

Gruss, Alex

Ein paar Bilder von heute vom neuen Mini und vom "alten" Teich und Pflanzenfilter:


----------



## Highway (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo und Grüß Gott,
aus dem Kulmbacher Oberland.

Ich möchte Euch heute auch mal ein paar Aufnahmen von unserer "kleinen Oase" zeigen.  

         

So hat es an unserem Teich Ende April-Anfang Mai ausgesehen. Alles noch sehr trist und kahl, aber es beginnt langsam alles zu wachsen und zu gedeihen und meine beiden "Musikanten" spielen sich die Finger wund für schönes und wärmeres Wetter.....


----------



## Highway (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallöchen,
ich bin´s schon wieder...

So sah es dann 4 Wochen später am Teich aus, ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen Euch. Leider kann ich nicht dokumentieren, was für Pflanzen da alles im Teich sind, einige kenne ich zwar, aber sie wachsen und wachsen...*freu*


----------



## Highway (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo nochmal, liebe "Teichler und Gartenfreunde",

hier der aktuelle Stand in meinem Garten in und am Teich..... 
Ich denke das ist erstmal genug, hoffentlich waren das jetzt nicht zu viele Bilder....:beten
Auf einem Bild meine erste Seerosenblüte, nach umsetzen derselbigen in etwas tieferes Wasser und auch die Krebsscheren von Thundergirl und Mitch sind mit dabei....
Nochmals herzlichen Dank an Euch beide.


----------



## Naturfreund (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir siehts momentan auch ganz gut aus. Die __ Schwanenblume blüht sehr fleißig und der Wasserstand ist durch den starken Regen der letzten Zeit gewaltig angestiegen.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

da das Wetter ja letzte Zeit nich soo gut war, hier die letzten Bilder vom 26.6...........


----------



## Koi_Jochen (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hier von mir mal einige Bilder meiner Teichlandschaft. Die Geschichte dazu, fast 10 Jahre Bauzeit, werde ich euch bei Interesse gern erzählen.

Viele Grüße Jochen:cu:cu


----------



## chrisamb (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
momentan ist bei uns immer mal wieder eine Gelbbauchunke zu Besuch. Im Teich kenn ich das ja schon, aber in unseren Bottich kommt sie erst seit ein paar Tagen immer mal wieder.

Erst mal ein Bild von ihrem neuen Aufenthaltsort
 

Und hier ein Paar Bilder der GBU
   
   

Christian


----------



## Olli.P (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder von Heut Nachmittag............


Heute war wohl Libellenschlüpftag und wir haben es zu spät mitbekommen..... 
   


     

      

Wann gibbet was zu mümmeln..............


----------



## Sven Horstedt (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Moin ,

hier auch einige Fotos aus Nordfriesland 

Teich ist nun 1 Jahr alt .

mit freundlichem Gruß Sven 

                   hmentid=93461&stc=1&d=1314951665[/url]


----------



## Frankia (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Sven,

....genial und wunderschön................
Hoffentlich hast du lange Freude an der Anlage, war bestimmt mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden, aber wie man sieht, die Mühe hat sich gelohnt..............


----------



## Onkel_Sven (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich melde mich auch nach langer Pause mal wieder zurück mit aktuellen Bildern von heute Mittag


----------



## Olli.P (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Sven,

schöne Bilder,

aaaaaaber............

Sind deine Koi auf Diät, das die 'nen leeren Koiball bekommen


----------



## Onkel_Sven (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Olli.

Nein die sind nur zu verfressen und ich war zu langsam.

Koiball rein, mit der Familie wetten wer das meiste rausholt und 5 min später hatte ich dann die Idee Mensch du könntest davon eigentlich Bilder machen. Bis ich dann die kleine Kamera gefunden hatte und wieder draussen war, hatten die Dicken den Ball schon fast leer


----------



## klaus G (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hi
Ist zwar etwas später geworden, aber besser als nie
Die versprochenen Bilder sind hoffentlich recht gut erkennbar
Sie zeigen den "normalen Teich" dessen Besatz aus Orfen, Goldfischen, Sonnenbarschen, Teichmuscheln,Australoheros sp. monigotes und einer Schildkröte, welche auch im Teich überwintert, bestehen.
Der schmale Beipass speist das Wasser direkt aus einer Quelle und hält ihn auch im Sommer bei angenehmen 18° Höchsttemperaturen, was den nordamerikanischen Springbarschen richtig gut tut. Daneben noch einen kleinen Fertigteich mit Guppys als Lebendfutter für die im heimischen Aquarium schwimmenden mittelamerikanischen Cichliden.


----------



## HHoheluft (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



klaus G schrieb:


> hi
> Ist zwar etwas später geworden, aber besser als nie
> Die versprochenen Bilder sind hoffentlich recht gut erkennbar
> Sie zeigen den "normalen Teich" dessen Besatz aus Orfen, Goldfischen, Sonnenbarschen, Teichmuscheln,Australoheros sp. monigotes und einer Schildkröte, welche auch im Teich überwintert, bestehen.
> Der schmale Beipass speist das Wasser direkt aus einer Quelle und hält ihn auch im Sommer bei angenehmen 18° Höchsttemperaturen, was den nordamerikanischen Springbarschen richtig gut tut. Daneben noch einen kleinen Fertigteich mit Guppys als Lebendfutter für die im heimischen Aquarium schwimmenden mittelamerikanischen Cichliden.



moin klaus !

wie schaffst du es, dass die schildkröte sich nicht an den fischen vergreift ? 

die guppys sind aber nur im sommer draussen, oder ?

gruss,
björn


----------



## klaus G (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hi
Für die Schildkröte sind die Fische wohl etwas zu groß
Anfangs hatte sie es paarmal versucht und auch mal 'ne Schwanzflosse erwischt, aber mittlerweile wartet sie lieber auf große Regenwürmer. Die schwimmen auch nicht so schnell weg wie die Fische. In den kleinen Teich mit den Guppys ist sie noch nicht gewechselt. Das Männchen ist sehr Standorttreu. Weibchen gehen da schon mal eher auf Wanderschaft wenn die Harmone drücken.
Die Guppys sind nur von Mai bis Oktober draußen. Dann kommen vier Weibchen und vier Männchen ins Aquarium und der Rest, naja, nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Habe sehr schöne Teichanlagen von Euch hier gesehen .  so ist es bei mir und so langsam wird es . Gruss Reiner


----------



## klaus G (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hi Reiner
Sehr idyllisch
So in der Art wird es wohl bei mir auch mal aussehen. Will noch einige Volieren setzen und in die Anlage einen großen Teich integrieren. Aber das dauert noch ein bissl. Die Zeit ist im Moment noch zu knapp


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

gibt es hier dieses jahr keine bilder mehr ??

wir haben es ja bald scho wieder 2012


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Der Winter steht vor der Tür. Zwar sind die Bilder nicht so toll , aber es heißt ja, *"Wie sieht es 2011 an euren Teichen aus?"* und daher ......

   

Bei uns ist fast komplette Winterruhe. Die Pumpe läuft noch bis der Frost anklopft, der große Außen-Filter ist schon abgeklemmt und der Teich ist schon mal vorbereitet. Den Fischen habe ich auch schon  "Auf Wiedersehen" gesagt. :crazy


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Nun ja hier ist der Winter noch nicht angekommen etwas frisch aber noch immer zu warm das Wetter kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## danyvet (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

:shock Ich hatte gestern das erste mal in dieser Saison Eis am Teich, und zwar durchgehend ca. 3mm dick! :shock


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

yep, hier auch... seit Freitagmorgen ist Eis auf dem Teich.
Nur gut, daß wir den Eisfreihalter schon vor ca. 14 Tagen eingesetzt hatten.


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Eis ist ab jetzt wohl ständig am Teich ...


----------



## chrishappy2 (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

bei uns ist auch schon seit einigen tagen eis drauf. und dass eis wird tag zu tag dicker


----------



## Golo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Da haben wir "Rheinländer" ja im Moment noch richtig Glück mit dem Wetter (Heute sagenhafte +8°C).
 
Da durch die __ Papageienfeder so ziemlich alles zugewachsen ist, bin ich gestern mal "unter Wasser" gegangen:

Ich war überrascht (da man es von oben icht sieht), wie grün es noch immer ist...:
 

 
...bin mal gespannt ob, und wie die __ Vallisnerien den Winter überstehen.

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

so unser teich ist wieder aufgetaut  der winter lässt ganz schön mit sich warten


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen.

Hat denn niemand mehr einen Teich? :__ nase

Bei uns ist es vom Wetter her aktuell recht wechselhaft. Sonne, Wolken, Wind, aber auch Regen ist dabei. Fühlt sich fast wie April an.
Die Temperaturen dümpeln im einstelligen Bereich vor sich hin. Aber immerhin haben wir derzeit keinen Frost. Nicht mal nachts...
Entsprechend sieht auch der Teich aus:  
Abgeschnitten habe ich noch nichts und es fehlt immer noch einiges an Wasser. Bisher war der Regen nicht sonderlich ergiebig...


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Das Oberteil des Eisfreihalters hat es letzte Nacht davongeweht...
mal gespannt, ob und wo wir es wiederfinden.


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei uns regnet es seit Tagen durchgehen obwohl es nicht wirklich kalt ist, ist bei mir am Teich alles braun nichts grünen mehr da auser eine unbekannte Pflanze^^


----------



## khs (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

heute teilweise bewölkt, ca. 8-9 Grad heute Nachmittag. Wassertemperatur beim mit Folie abgedeckten Teich 8,2 Grad.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir seit Tagen Regen und auch Sturmböen. Heute sind es mal 3°C ...
Der Teich hat 9,5°C und die __ Brunnenkresse wächst wieder wie verrückt unter der Abdeckung  ... und das ist mir schön so 

Mandy


----------



## kohau12 (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, aus der Nähe von Köln,

heute Mittag war die Aussentemperatur bei Sonnenschein 6°C, das Teichwasser geheizt und 

abgedeckt 18°C.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi.

Und wo sind die entsprechenden BILDER? 

Gestern nochmal bei Sonnenschein und mit richtig gedrehtem Polfilter vom Dach fotografiert (endlich ist das Dachfenster auf der richtigen Seite dafür...).
Im Tiefbereich wuchert der Tannenwedel aus 120 cm Tiefe nach oben. 
 
In der rechten, oberen Teich-Ecke sind die Kisten mit den N. tetragona-Babys zu sehen. 
Mal sehen, was davon den Winter überlebt.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So ein Bild von meinem der sehr trostlos aussieht...


----------



## nieselinho (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ist das zur offenen Straße hin? Wenn ja, hast du keine Bedenken wegen Kindern, die vl. im Winter auf das Eis gehen könnten?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich war den ganzen tag auf arbeit,da is nix mit bildern. aber ich werde nachbessern


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@Nieselinho es ist ein Drahtzaun darum also Kinder kommen nicht rein


----------



## nieselinho (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@Hagalaz Das ist gut und wichtig. Hatte das dort nicht erkannt 
Ich weiß es von mir als ich klein war, Wasser hat auf mich eine große Faszination ausgeübt. Ich hatte mal einen offenen Teich gesehen im Vorgarten, kleines Schildchen dran: "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder", was derjenige aber wohl nicht wusste, die Gefahrenstelle ist immer von den Verursachern so zu sichern, dass es nicht möglich ist dahin zu kommen. Das hat nichts mit den Eltern zu tun.


----------



## Frankia (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

so sieht es bei mir heute morgen aus:

Wassertemp.: 6,3 °
Luft: 0.9 °


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So, Annett hat das Fehlen der Bilder bemängelt ... hier die Nachbesserung 

Aktuell 4°C Luft- und 8,8°C Wassertemperatur. Leider keine Sonne ... nur Wolken und heute Morgen sogar Blitzeis.

   Der abgedeckte Teich.

        Gut zu sehen, die __ Brunnenkresse. Allerdings dieses Mal nicht auf der Insel, sondern an der Stirnseite. Ist über den Sommer vom Pflanzenfilter in der Teich gewachsen und wächst dort jetzt super weiter.
Da im Winter ja sonst keine Nitratverbraucher vorhanden sind, bin ich darüber schon echt glücklich 

  Und meine Rasselbande. Noch total aktiv 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Mandy, 

eine sehr erfolgreiche Arbeit..........Abdeckung hat sich, wenn auch ein paar Strapazen dabeiwaren, gelohnt...................


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Reinhold,

oh ja, die Abdeckung ist jeden Euro von den 1000 wert ... 
Aber Strapazen? Naja, die hielten sich in Grenzen. Ich darf gar nicht an die wenigstens 320 Schalsteine a. 20-22kg denken, die ich im nächsten Frühjahr bestimmt 3x in die Hand nehmen darf. Das ist ne Strapaze 

Und dann steht die Abdeckung auch besser. Momentan gibts noch überall Ritzen und Schlitze, die ich mit Styrodur dicht gemacht habe. Optisch nicht das Highlight ... aber wenn Schnee liegt sieht man das nicht mehr 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hy Mandy,

jede Kunstwerk hat seine besonderen Reize...........

Aber es ist alles "hand-made by frauenpower"....................


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo und danke an alle für die Fotos. 

Es tut gut, nicht nur den eigenen, tristen Teich zu sehen...

Aber Mandys __ Brunnenkresse ist ja echt unglaublich. Damit könnte man bestimmt ein paar leckere Brote belegen.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Annett schrieb:


> Aber Mandys __ Brunnenkresse ist ja echt unglaublich. Damit könnte man bestimmt ein paar leckere Brote belegen.



Und die ist erst im Anfangsstadium ... war letzten Winter bis zur Platte hoch gewachsen. Mal sehen wie hoch sie diesen Winter wird.
Aber Du hast Recht Annett ... ein toller Vitaminschub im Winter und auf ner Butterstulle oder im Quark voll lecker 
Nur so viel Butterstullen oder Quark kann kein Mensch essen ...

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Aber es ist alles "hand-made by frauenpower"....................



Jepp ... wie alles bei mir


----------



## Yamamoto (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Aktuelle Temperatur:  5,5°C Luft und 4,3°C Wasser bei 60 cm.
Sonne scheint nur 2 Minuten...Und ein halbwegs fertiger Teich...
 

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## pyro (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich habe keine genauen Temperaturangaben... Luft unter Null, Teich komplett zugefrohren.

Aber dafür ganz aktuelle Fotos von heute nachmittag.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr ist schon komisch ..

Der Filterteich ist noch grün, nur das Riesenhechtkraur hat sich zurückgezogen.
Selbst die Seerosen im Flachwasser des Teiches sind noch grün ...

Der Teich ist zu 2/3 mit Noppenfolie abgedeckt und bewegt sich zwischen 4 und 5 °C.

Sonne hat der Teich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, entweder scheint keine und wenn dann steht sie so tief das das Haus einen Schatten auf den Teich wirft.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Der Teich ist kompl. zugefroren ... allerdings hat sich durch die milden Temperaturen und Regen eine Wasserschicht an der Oberfläche gebildet ...

 

Die Pflanzen sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen eingezogen und warten auf den Frühling ...


----------



## Ulli (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns ist es viel zu warm, wir hatten 10°C die beiden letzten Tage, trocken und leichten Wind. Morgen soll sogar die Sonne vorbei schauen - schaun wir mal! Bisher war das Teichlein noch nicht an- oder zugefroren, bin gespannt wie der Restwinter wird ????
Die Fische sind relativ aktiv bei 6 °C WT, suchen regelrecht Futter--- auf dem Bild sind sie aber alle abgetaucht 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus zusammen,

bei uns liegt so gut wie kein Schnee und ich habe eine Eisdicke von ca. 5 cm.

LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2011 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Heute (29.12.2011) sieht es so aus


----------

